# Allround-PC/Aufrüstung



## Stefan84 (26. Juli 2011)

*Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde. 

Demnächst (also innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen) steht bei mir wieder ein System-Update an und ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig, welche Konfig ich nehmen soll.
Mein momentanes System: C2Q 6600 @3,2GHz, 4GB DDR2-1066 RAM von G.Skill, GTX460OC, MB Gigabyte GA-EP43 UD3L, Billig-Soundkarte (Aureon 5.1 Fun), NT Sharkoon SilentStorm 560W.
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich auf die aktuelle SandyBridge aufrüsten soll oder doch lieber zu einem AMD Phemon II X6 greifen soll. Weiterverwenden will/muss ich auf jeden Fall das NT sowie die GraKa. Soll heissen ich benötige Board, CPU & RAM.

Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich welches eine sinnvolle Variante wäre? Preislich sollte sich das ganze bei +/- 400€ bewegen. Monitor, Tastatur & Co. ist vorhanden, genauso wie Win7 x64 HP...
Also entweder nen i7 2600K + ASRock P67 Extreme4 Rev.3 + 8GB DDR3-1333 von GEiL *ODER* AMD Phemon II X6 1100T + Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H + 8GB DDR3-1333 von GEiL.
Die Soundkarte wird auch noch durch eine X-Fi ersetzt, nur welche weiss ich noch nicht so genau.

Einsatzzweck reicht von surfen über Musik & Videos umwandeln bis zum zocken, also breitgefächert. Und da ich es gern leise mag, welchen CPU-Kühler würdet ihr empfehlen? Im Moment habe ich auf meinem S775-Sys den Prolimatech Megahalems + sei still! Silent Wings USC. Gibt es dafür ein Sockel 1155-Kit?

Jetzt bin ich auf eure Tips gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So schlecht ist das System ja nicht, da sollte noch alles laufen, an deiner Stelle würde ich auf Bulldozer warten und dann schauen, wo du mehr Rechner für dein Geld bekommst.


----------



## Micha77 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Eigtl Sollte der Rechner noch ausreichen


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, habt ja eigentlich recht  Da werd ich mich nur noch nach gutem Sound umsehen. Andererseits würde ich die System-Partion demnächt gern auf ne SSD legen, am liebsten gleich mit 6GB/sec...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Kauf dir doch eine SSD, die laufen auch mit Sata 2, keine Sorge und schneller als eine HDD ist sie da auch.
Um in 2 Monaten oder so, kaufst du dir was ganz neues.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hm, habt ja eigentlich recht  Da werd ich mich nur noch nach gutem Sound umsehen. Andererseits würde ich die System-Partion demnächt gern auf ne SSD legen, am liebsten gleich mit 6GB/sec...


 Brauchst du da Hilfe? Bzgl. Soundkarte und Boxen/Kopfhörer kann ich dir etwas erzählen 

Aber eine SSD ist natürlich auch super!


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinen Edifier C2 (plus) ziemlich zufrieden, kein soo starker Bass, aber dafür so ausgewogen, wie man es nur selten (oder gar nicht) in der Preisklasse vorfindet.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Soka würde ich eher eine ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 nehmen.

Dazu vllt. Kopfhörer: AKG K 530 

Falls Du ne SSD nimmst: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Jao die AKG sollen sehr gut sein und bei der SoKa würde ich, wenn
vom Mainboard her möglich, die PCI-E Version nehmen, ist zukunftssicherer.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten 
Also wenn ich den Sound aufwerte, dann Schritt für Schritt... Im Moment habe ich ein Logitech 2.1 System, damit bin ich auch eigentlich ganz zufrieden. 
Und was die SSD betrifft: also um die 120GB sollte die schon haben, damit ich die Systempartition, einige wichtige Programme und Spiele drauflegen kann, der Rest kommt auf mein Datengrab (WD Caviar Green 2TB).
Da man ja ab und an sein Sys neu aufsetzen sollte denke ich mal ist das dann eine gute Gelegenheit.
Worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen der ASUS Xonar D1 & der ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, von der Schnittstelle mal abgesehen (würde PCIe x1 bevorzugen)?

Tante Edith: ähm, 3:45 Uhr??  So ganz haut das aber nicht hin, hier ist es gerade 5:20 Uhr...


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich würde auch die PCIe Variante der Asus Xonar nehmen, die PCI-Karte habe ich nur verlinkt, weil sich bei den allermeiste Boards die PCIe x1 Slots völlig sinnfrei in unmittelbarer Nähe des PCIe x16 Slots der Grafikkarte befinden. Das ist temperaturtechnisch dann nicht so toll. Aber bei Deinem Board ist das nicht der Fall.

Die Crucial m4 ist im Moment die erste Wahl für ein Gamingsystem:

"Der Gaming-Test basiert zu 99% auf Lesevorgängen und misst die  Streaming-Performance der Testlaufwerke. Obwohl Intels SSD 510 in  unseren synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks gut abschnitt, kommt sie fast  nur auf den letzten Platz. Anders Crucials m4: Sie positionierte sich  in den synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks zwischen den beiden  Vertex-3-Laufwerken, zieht hier aber mit deutlichem Vorsprung an die  Spitze. Anwender mit besonderem Interesse an kurzen Level-Ladezeiten  dürften dieses Laufwerk in die engere Wahl ziehen."

Quelle: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten

Ich habe die selbst, die ist schon irrsinnig schnell


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Spiele brauchst du ja nicht unbedingt auf die SSD packen. Mehr als schnellere Ladezeiten hast du ja nicht und das gilt auch nicht für alle Spiele!


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die PCIe Variante der Asus Xonar nehmen, die PCI-Karte habe ich nur verlinkt, weil sich bei den allermeiste Boards die PCIe x1 Slots völlig sinnfrei in unmittelbarer Nähe des PCIe x16 Slots der Grafikkarte befinden. Das ist temperaturtechnisch dann nicht so toll. Aber bei Deinem Board ist das nicht der Fall.


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch, macht keinen Sinn ne Soundkarte direkt über oder unter die GraKa zu setzen, die Wärme wird es dir danken, die darf dann da bleiben wo sie erzeugt wird... Von daher auf jeden Fall PCIe. Wie sieht es denn bei der Xonar 7.1 mit dem Klang und vor allem der Kopfhörerleistung aus? Höre viel Musik und zocke auch viel mit Kopfhörern/Headset, da sollte schon ein bissel was rüberkommen. Da bin ich von meiner Billigkarte Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun nämlich sehr enttäuscht.



			
				huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele brauchst du ja nicht unbedingt auf die SSD packen. Mehr als  schnellere Ladezeiten hast du ja nicht und das gilt auch nicht für alle  Spiele


Richtig, wenn ich Programme auf die SSD packen, geht es mir ausschließlich um evtl. kürzere Ladezeiten, auch wenn das bei den ganzen Programmen höchst unterschiedlich ausfallen wird. Und last but not least sind SSD's einfach unhörbar, und das kommt mir gar nicht so ungelegen. Denn das was ich an meinem Sys am meisten höre sind die beiden WDs...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Entkoppler FTW! 

Die Asus Xonar DX ist wirklich Spitze, kann ich nur empfehlen! Was ich aber machen würde, ist folgendes: Lade dir den Foobar2000 (oder Foobar 2000) Player runter und installiere das Asio-Plug-In. Hebelt die Treibereinstellungen aus und verbessern den Klang *erheblich*, geht aber nur mit Soundkarten, der Onboard-Sound braucht dann wieder nen extra-Treiber und und und. Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> Entkoppler FTW!
> Die Asus Xonar DX ist wirklich Spitze, kann ich nur empfehlen!


 Entkoppelt sind sie schon, aber ich höre (trotz AAM) ein hochfrequentes Laufgeräusch der beiden HDD's, meine Ohren sind da relativ empfindlich...
OK, also wandert demnächst die Xonar DX in den Rechner, und wehe die ist nicht gut... Ich weiss wo dein Haus wohnt


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die ist gut, schau mal in meine Sig 

Den Tipp mit Asio habe ich dir schon gegeben. Noch ein Tipp: Wähle *keinen* Modus wie Spiele oder Filme aus. Das aktiviert nämlich (zumindest wenn du als Ausgabequelle Kopfhörer gewähl hast) Dolby Headphone und das klingt scheußlich. Merkst du aber erst, wenn du einige Zeit ohne diese Funktion gehört hast (ich hab den Fehler gemacht und mich dran gewöhnt).


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Werde alle deine Tips berücksichtigen, danke dir schonmal


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Damit du nicht ebenso über ein Jahr lang nicht die volle Quali nutzen kannst


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Tjaha, das sind so Tricks und Kniffe, da kommt man meistens gar nicht drauf bzw. weiss gar nicht das es solche Funktionen gibt. Kommt mir von meinem Auto auch sehr bekannt vor...
Aber schön das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast, da bin ich echt mal gespannt wie die sich im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen schlägt, es kann ja nur besser werden 
Hast du eigentlich die normale DX oder die 7.1? Und ist die ASUS Xonar DX/XD das selbe? Sind beides LowProfile-Karten...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn du (anständig erzeugte!) Flac-Musik oder direk die CDs hast und das mit der DX und Foobar + Asio kombinierst, wirst du den Unterschied hören


----------



## Stefan84 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, damit das hier mal nicht ganz einschläft 
Habe mir jetzt folgendes überlegt: neben der Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX 7.1) habe ich vor den RAM aufzurüsten auf 8GB (also DDR2-1066), und evtl. die CPU gegen nen C2Q 9550 oder 9650 zu tauschen, so das ich Board und Co. auch behalten kann. 
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob ich mit meinem Board (Gigabreit GA-EP43 UD3L Rev. 1.2, BIOS F9) bei RAM-Vollbestückung Probleme bekomme? Hab schon öfters mal gelesen das es da Probleme gibt wenn man alle 4 Bänke bestückt... Hätte nämlich ne gute und günstige Gelegenheit nochmal an den selben RAM zu kommen wie ich jetzt schon verbaut hab (G.Skill DDR2-1066). Wären dann also 4x2 GB  

Denn eigentlich reicht mir das ja (fast) alles, nur halt CPU sollte etas schneller sein und ich brauch 8GB RAM (jetzige Auslastung öfter bei >90%)...


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Zu deinem Ramproblem kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich würde keinen 775er-Sockel mehr weiterbenutzen. Wenn du da was bekommst, nur so überteuert, dass du auch gleich die Plattform wechseln kannst.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So hatte ich ja eigentlich auch gedacht, nur dann stehe ich wieder vor der Frage: AMD oder Intel? Bin weder vom einen noch vom anderen "Fanboy". Die SandyBridge sind schon nicht schlecht (würde den 2600K wegen SMT bevorzugen), allerdings auch nicht gerade preiswert. Und da kommt AMD mit seinen Sechskernern (auf Thuban-Basis) ins Spiel, denn der Bulldozer-Launch scheint wohl noch immer nicht festzustehen  Nur, FALLS ich mich für AMD entscheiden sollte, werde ich direkt ein Board mit Sockel AM3+ nehmen, dann kann ich später zur Not immer noch auf Bulldozer wechseln.


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Eine neue Plattform halte ich definitiv für sinnvoller. Der 2600k ist kein Muss, SMT nützt dir nur in Anwendungen etwas, in Spielen ist der Unterschied zu gering, um davon zu profitieren. Der 2500(k) ist ein super Prozessor, der selbst in optimierten Spielen mit AMDs Sechskernern den Boden wischt und über Bully wird viel spekuliert, aber zu viel gehyped, wenn du mich fragst, wird der nicht so der Bringer, sonst wären schon viel mehr Angeber-Benchmarks draußen.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, das Thema Aufrüstung hat sich jetzt erst einmal erledigt und wird auf Eis gelegt, denn mein Auto (besser: die Klima) gedachte gestern einfach nicht mehr funktionieren zu wollen. Und Auto hat natürlich Vorrang.
Also wirds erstmal nix mit nem Sockeltausch, und ich muss weiter mit meinem OC-Q6600 Vorlieb nehmen  Naja, soooo schlecht ist der ja nun auch nicht 
Aber die Asus Xonar findet die Tage auf jeden Fall noch in meinen Rechner.

Eine Frage hätte  ich aber diesbezüglich noch: ich hab ja das Gigabreit GA-EP43 UD3L Rev. 1.2, und würde die Xonar gern als x1-Variante nutzen. Welchen Slot soll ich da nehmen, denn über der GraKa hab ich noch 2 frei, allerdings scheint das ziemlich knapp mit den RAM-Riegeln zu werden (stecken schon in den entfernteren Bänken)? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (25. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So lang ist die Soundkarte nicht. Hier bei mir:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...943-tagebuch-projekt-white-devil-p1000707.jpg

Der obere Slot wäre besser.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut zu wissen  
Den oberen Slot hätte ich auch bevorzugt. allein schon wegen der Frischluft, denn oben drüber sitzt dann direkt der NB-Kühler...


----------



## huntertech (25. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der macht ja keine Frischluft, der gibt Wärme ab. Da die GraKa aber mehr Wärme und elektromagnetische Strahlen abgibt, ist der obere Slot besser.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das mit der Frischluft war ja jetzt auch nicht so gemeint das der NB-Kühler frische Luft abgibt, sondern das erstens mehr Luft an die Soundkarte kommen kann und andererseits die Luftzufuhr zur GraKa nicht gestört wird.


----------



## huntertech (25. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Das mit der Frischluft war ja jetzt auch nicht so gemeint das der NB-Kühler frische Luft abgibt, sondern das erstens mehr Luft an die Soundkarte kommen kann und andererseits die Luftzufuhr zur GraKa nicht gestört wird.


 Da der Grafikkartenlüfter nach unten zeigt, ist das egal. Bei der Soundkarte hast du aber recht, wenn sie nah an der GraKa ist, bekommt sie eben mehr Wärme und mehr elektromagnetische Strahlen ab, beides ist nicht gut.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, Kommando zurück, neue Hardware soeben bestellt 
Hab mich jetzt für folgende Konfig entschieden, entspricht so ziemlich genau meinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen...

MB: Asrock H67DE3 Rev. 3
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1333 Mushkin Silverline
CPU-Cooler: benutze ich weiterhin meinen Prolimatech Megahalems + SilentWings USC
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX

Hoffe das die schnell liefern (alternate)  Gute WLP hab ich auch noch genügend hier, die werd ich dann auch direkt auf den NB-Kühler mit auftragen


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Warum genau du einen 2500*k* auf ein Mainboard schnallst, mit dem Übertakten nicht möglich ist und trotzdem den Megahalems draufpackst, weißt du auch nicht, oder? 

PS: Mushkin .


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Oh doch, das weiss ich 
Das Board stellt erstmal nur ne Übergangslösung dar, im Laufe der Zeit kommt dann noch ein anderes Board rein. Aber warum bitte sollte ich einen i5-2500K übertakten? Mir ist der erstmal so schnell genug... Nur die CPU will ich ja dann wieder etwas länger behalten, deswegen mach ich das so. Welches Board für roundabout 90-100 Euro würdest du mir empfehlen können? WICHTIG: mindestens ATX-Form und UEFI! Den Megahalems nehm ich halt weil er schon da ist und ohne Probleme auf den Sockel passt, und ausserdem soll der i5 ja Gefrierbrand kriegen 

Und was ist gegen Mushkin-Speicher einzuwenden? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte PCGH ja auch Mushkin-Speicher für "ihre" Auflage verwendet 
BTW: die "alte" Hardware einzeln oder zusammen verkaufen, was bringt mehr?

Neues von Tante Edit:
Ist hier eins dabei welches du empfehlen könntest?:
- Asrock P67 Pro3
- Asrock Z68 Pro3
- Asus P8Z68-V LX
- MSI P67A-C43
- MSI P67A-GD55


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Meine Empfehlungen für ein ATX-Board sind so:

Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)

Meines Wissens nach haben alle 3 das ASRock-UEFI, müsste aber nochmal jemand nachschauen  Aber warum kaufst du erst das H67-Board und wechselst es dann aus? Gegen den 2500k und den Megahalems ist ja nichts einzuwenden, aber dann das Board 

Gegen Mushkin... ja, das ist mehr etwas persönliches. Manche Mushkin-Serien waren dafür bekannt, dass da wirklich immer einer von 2 Riegeln in einem Kit defekt war, andere Serien hatten ähnliche Fehlerquoten. Da braucht mir keiner zu erzählen, dass das ein Versehen war, das ist bewusste Täuschung des Kunden und da die Riegel ja eh größtenteils Schrott waren, hat man dann als Garantiefall einfach noch einen bekommen. Ist mir nicht passier (habe nie Mushkin gekauft), aber ich habe da unmengen von Bewertungen gelesen. Ich würde mich nicht damit abfinden können, wenn Mushkins in meinem Rechner wären, ob sie nun laufen oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, wenn alternate sich jetzt beschwert wegen Storno, *DU *bist dran schuld 
Hab jetzt folgendes bestellt:

CPU: i5 2500K
Board: Asrock Z68 Pro3
RAM: 8GB Corsair DDR3-1333

Weiter verwenden tu ich von meinem: GraKa Gigabreit GTX460OC, 2x WD HDD 1TB, ODD's, Sharkoon SilentStorm 560W CM, Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B & sei still! SilentWings USC.


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab ja nie genehmnigt, einen 2500k + Megahalems auf ein H67-Board zu stopfen


----------



## Lordac (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hallo,

auch wenn es jetzt zu spät ist, ich hätte das ASUS P8Z68-V genommen weil das UEFI sehr übersichtlich ist und es auch einen internen USB3-Anschluss hat.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich finde, dass USB 3.0 viel zu sehr gehyped wird, du brauchst es nur, wenn du oft große Dateimengen auf eine (entsprechende) Platte kopiert. Für ab und zu mal etwas kopieren tut es auch ein externer Anschluss. Das UEFI von Asus soll wirklich etwas besser sein, das von ASRock ist aber auch nicht schlecht und man wohnt ja nicht darin. Dann ist das Asus noch 30-40€ teurer. Meine Empfehlung wäre also weiterhin das ASRock.


----------



## Lordac (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hallo,

das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden was man braucht/möchte, ich habe nur einen anderen Vorschlag mit Begründung gemacht, auch wenn schon bestellt ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden was man braucht/möchte, ich habe nur einen anderen Vorschlag mit Begründung gemacht, auch wenn schon bestellt ist.
> 
> ...


 Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass der Vorschlag schlecht war, wollte nur nochmal deutlich machen, dass das ASRock keinesfalls schlecht ist und auch keine Fehlentscheidung war, bevor der TE letztendlich das Gefühl bekommt, dass er irgendetwas verpasst hätte.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Lordac schrieb:


> ich hätte das  ASUS  P8Z68-V genommen weil das UEFI sehr übersichtlich ist und  es auch einen internen USB3-Anschluss hat.


 
Habe ich mir auch angesehen, nur leider passt das nicht ganz in mein  Budget. Was die USB3-Diskussion anbelangt: ich persönlich brauche es  nicht, denn meine externe Platte schließe ich über eSATA an, von daher  können die viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Insofern stimme ich  huntertech zu, nützlich ist es vor allem dann wenn man öfter große  Datenmengen hin und herschiebt.



			
				huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> dass das ASRock keinesfalls schlecht ist und auch keine Fehlentscheidung  war, bevor der TE letztendlich das Gefühl bekommt, dass er irgendetwas  verpasst hätte.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, für meine Ansprüche reicht das ASRock auf jeden Fall aus, hat alles was ich brauche (oder auch nicht )


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechengerät


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Naja, ich denke mal vor Dienstag wird das nix. Bei der Gelegenheit eines Umbaus werde ich gleich mal wieder alles richtig säubern, wann sonst hat man mal so viel Platz im Gehäuse  
Anbei noch ne kleine Frage: ich bin es ja eigentlich gewöhnt bei jedem Board-Wechsel das System komplett neu aufzusetzen. In der aktuellen PCGH (oder der vorherigen) meine ich aber mal gelesen zu haben das man das bei Win7 nicht unbedingt machen braucht, weil sich das Sys die neuen Treiber einfach aus dem Netz saugt. Ist das wirklich so einfach? Gibts da keine Komplikationen bzw. Tempoeinbußen?


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das funktioniert meist recht gut ohne Neuaufsetzen von Windows. Ich habe neulich meine ehemalige System-SSD in den Office Rechner verpflanzt (von nem Phenom II mit dedizierter Grafikkarte auf ein AMD Fusion-APU). Hat problemlos funktioniert


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Normalerweise geht das, Windows geht an, meldet unbekannte Hardware, nach ein paar Minuten wirst du ggf. zum Neustart aufgefordert und bist fertig. Trotzdem sollte man Windoof in regelmäßigen Abständen neu aufsetzen, einfach um die Leistung zu erhalten.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> einfach um die Leistung zu erhalten.


Gilt die Faustformel "ca. alle 1,5 Jahre Windows neu aufsetzen" noch? Ich werde es erstmal ohne Neuinstallation versuchen, und falls das wider Erwarten nicht klappt, mach ich es neu, wollte ich dieses Jahr eh noch machen. Hab es jetzt seit dem Launch drauf und bisher noch kein einziges Problem gehabt


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Für Bencher gilt die Faustformel "Ca. alle 1,5 Tage Windows neu aufsetzen" 

Du kannst Windows schon schön schlank halten, ich mache das mit dem CCleaner (mit CCEnhancer). Aber ab und zu mal neu aufsetzen schadet trotzdem nicht


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da muss ich Softy halb widersprechen  Man kann mit Produkten wie dem CCleaner (ich nutze den Ashampoo Winoptimizer 2010 und finde ihn sehr gut!) das System auf Dauer besser in Schuss halten als ohne, und wenn du dann noch regelmäßig mit einem guten Defragmentierer das System etwas beschleunigst (O&O Defrag ist hier das Non-Plus-Ultra), kommst du schon einige Jahre weg (vorausgesetzt du installierst nicht ständig irgendetwas neues dazu). Dennoch ist es unmöglich die Alterung von Windows aufzuhalten, selbst wenn alle Datenreste entfernt sind und Defragmentiert wird, ist Windows einfach langsamer als frisch nach der Installation. Ich setze mein Windows meist dann neu auf, wenn ein neues Windows erschienen ist, oft fällt mir etwa zwischen zwei Windows' aber doch ein, dass ich mal das System entschlacken müsste. Komme damit ganz gut zureckt, sind dann immer 1-1,5 Jahre.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

CCleaner und ein Registry-Scanner sind bei mir selbstverständlich auch im Einsatz, ab und an muss das auch einfach mal sein. Im Moment sind (laut Windoof) bei mir 106 Programme installiert, wobei allein schon 10-15 nur irgendwelches "Visual C++" ist... Wofür auch immer das ist.
Aber das führt jetzt doch ein wenig am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei 

Werde ja dann sehen wie sich Windoof verhält, wenns zu sehr bremst wirds halt neu gemacht (dauert ja auch nur ein paar Stunden...)


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Aber bitte nicht die SSD defragmentieren 

Für die Visual C++ Runtimes gibt es auch was Feines: All in One Runtimes (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Win7 erkennt doch automatisch ob eine SSD eingebaut ist oder nicht, aber da ich noch eine althergebrachte HDD mein Eigen nenne braucht mich das nicht zu kümmern 
Ich bin mit der bordeigenen Defrag auch sehr zufrieden, meistens benutze ich die entsprechende cmd-Funktion. Kann mich bisher nicht beklagen. 

Wenn ich diese "All in One Runtime" installier, muss ich vorher alle anderen DEinstallieren oder erst danach?


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese "All in One Runtime" installier, muss ich vorher alle anderen DEinstallieren oder erst danach?



Ich deinstalliere erst alle, und dann erkennt dieser All-in-One Installer, welche benötigt werden und installiert diese. Bisher hatte ich da keine Probleme, im Gegenteil, "Risen" funktionierte erst wieder, nachdem ich die All in one Runtimes installiert hatte.

Aber alles ohne Gewähr!


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was für ein Zufall. In den letzten Tagen ist mein Windoof so lahm geworden, dass ich mich soeben entschlossen habe, es auch mal aufzufrischen. Wollte ich nur mal loswerden


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das ist aber wirklich ein "Zufall" 
Hm, so wie es aussieht hab ich mit meiner Bestell- und Storniererei die Logistik von alternate zum erliegen gebracht, in meinen Bestellungen tauchen Sachen auf die ich nie gekauft habe, und das was ich heut mittag bestellt habe ist schon "erledigt". Versand erfolgt mit Hermes, ich hoffe es kommt spätestens am Dienstag (ich kenn ja Hermes )...


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nachher bekommst du alles doppelt zum halben Preis... dann wollen wir aber auch was davon


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich fürchte so weit lässt es alternate nicht kommen 
Was mich an meinem Case (CM Cosmos S) etwas ärgert ist das ich kein vernünftiges Kabelmanagement legen kann, bzw. Kabel verstecken... Da muss ich mir auch nochmal was überlegen. So wie es jetzt ist ist es zwar ok, aber bei weitem nicht perfekt


----------



## huntertech (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du kannst die Kabel ja (wenn du keinen Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray hast) auch an das Mainboardtray packen, z.B. mit Kabelbindern (mein Case hat extra Löcher für die Binder).


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das hab ich auch schon gemacht, vor allem die großen ATX-Kabel hab ich  am Tray festgemacht, und alles was ging mit da lang verlegt so gut es  ging. Aber das ein oder andere Kabel muss halt quer durchs Gehäuse  gelegt werden. Die Kabel der AeroCool Lüftersteuerung konnt ich zum  Glück auf der Rückseite verlegen, aber für die dicken Kabel ist da kein  Platz, leider... Ich mach mal ein Foto von meinem Gehäuse und häng es  demnächst mal hier an


----------



## huntertech (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Tu das  Wobei ein oder 2 Kabel nicht so schlimm sind.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, Foto hab ich gemacht, jetzt muss ich nur nochmal sehen wie ich das hier eingebunden kriege...
Hab mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht über das ASRock Z68 Pro3, scheint wohl ein ganz solides Brett zu sein. Und ich bin echt gespannt wie ich mich dann im UEFI zurechtfinde, ob ich auch alles richtig einstelle 
Wobei, OC hab ich vorerst nicht vor, der 2500K hat sicherlich so schon einiges mehr aufm Kessel als mein OC-Q6600...


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Wobei, OC hab ich vorerst nicht vor, der 2500K hat sicherlich so schon einiges mehr aufm Kessel als mein OC-Q6600...



Jep. Beim Zocken wirst Du aber keinen Unterschied merken (nicht dass Du dann enttäuscht bist ).


----------



## huntertech (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Softy schrieb:


> Jep. Beim Zocken wirst Du aber keinen Unterschied merken (nicht dass Du dann enttäuscht bist ).


Noch nicht


----------



## Stefan84 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Naja, zum zocken brauch ich den im Moment auch nicht wirklich, es laufen eher die "Klassiker", wo auch ein i3 reichen würde 
Aber einerseits mach ich viel Bild- und Videobearbeitung bzw. -umwandlung, und zum anderen habe ich mich entschlossen in der nächsten Zeit Folding@Home beizutreten und mich etwas nützlich für die Wissenschaft zu machen


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann könntest Du  auch mal über den Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed oder i7 nachdenken.


----------



## huntertech (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Naja, zum zocken brauch ich den im Moment auch nicht wirklich, es laufen eher die "Klassiker", wo auch ein i3 reichen würde
> Aber einerseits mach ich viel Bild- und Videobearbeitung bzw. -umwandlung, und zum anderen habe ich mich entschlossen in der nächsten Zeit Folding@Home beizutreten und mich etwas nützlich für die Wissenschaft zu machen


 F@H habe ich auch mal gemacht aber dann wieder abgebrochen, weil mir eingefallen ist, dass es mich extrem nervt, wenn das Ding läuft, wenn ich dabei etwas anderes mache und wenn ich den Rechner extra für F@H anlasse, habe ich rund 200-300W pro Stunde, die ich bezahlen muss und letztendlich wird jedes Paket sowieso so oft berechnet, dass das völlig egal ist, ob wir kleine Menschen da mitmachen 

Welches Programm nutzt du für Videoumwandlung und -schnitt?


----------



## Stefan84 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab da drei Programme, aber am meisten benutze ich "MAGIX Video Pro X3" (Achtung: Schleichwerbung)  Und das Programm hat ja schon als Mindestvoraussetzung nen C2Q mit 2,83 GHz...
Bei F@H hatte ich immer gedacht das der wirklich nur berechnet wenn der Rechenknecht absolut nix zu tun hat


----------



## huntertech (29. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du kannst bei F@H die Berechnungen natürlich pausieren, so ist das nicht. Aber meine Gewohnheit am PC ist einfach, wenn mir plötzlich einfällt, dass ich noch irgendein Video schneiden will oder mal schnell eine Runde spielen will, dann will ich nicht erst immer die halbe Welt umstellen müssen.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na dann muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen, wenn es denn eh "sinnlos" ist... Zur Not gibts ja noch den HWbot 

Hm, seit wann liefert Alternate denn mit Hermes aus? Das will mir jetzt mal so gar nicht gefallen, ich weiss wie die da arbeiten, hab selber mal da gearbeitet (ich weiss, andere behandeln die Pakete auch nicht besser...)? Aber so wie es aussieht klingelt morgen früh der Hermes-Mensch, dann gibts endlich wieder mal was zu basteln 
Hab durch Zufall auch gelesen dass das ASRock Z68 Pro3 diverse Löcher für den CPU-Kühler hat, unter anderem auch Bohrungen die dem Sockel 775 entsprechen, da haben die Jungs echt mal mitgedacht  So langsam schafft ASRock es echt aus dem "Billigpreis-Segment" in den gehobenen Mainstream


----------



## Stefan84 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber:

*Es ist vollbracht! *

Seit heut Mittag 11 Uhr werkeln in meinem Rechner ein Core i5 2500K auf einem ASRock Z68 Pro3 (hab gleich mal das aktuelle BIOS/UEFI geflasht), samt 8GB DDR3-1333 und meiner GTX460OC, sowie natürlich der Asus Xonar DX. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin mehr als begeistert, auch wenn die die Temp-Werte nicht so wirklich glauben kann (27/26/31/27°C im Idle). Gekühlt wird das ganze vom Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B & einem 120er SilentWings USC. Im 3DMark06 schaff ich ohne OC schonmal 21.460 Punkte, bin mal gespannt was da noch geht wenn ich an den Taktschrauben drehe  BTW: was haltet ihr von meinem Kabel"management"? OK so oder doch noch verbesserungswürdig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Asus Xonar fehlt hier noch)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Sieht gut aus 

Mach mal nen 3dmark 11 Benchmark


----------



## Stefan84 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mit dem 3DMark 11 kann ich im Moment nicht dienen, der stürzt aus unerfindlichen Gründen beim 2. Grafiktest ab  Temps sind aber allesamt im hellgrünen Bereich.
Und der 3DMark Vantage hat im Moment nen Problem mir die Punktzahl anzuzeigen...


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Kann mich aber grad nicht erinnern, woran es lag. Musst Du mal googeln.

Hast Du DirectX9 installiert? Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX Redist (June 2010)


----------



## Stefan84 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Habe ich, jetzt auch nochmal neu, aber das selbe, stürzt immer ab, Fehlermeldung: "Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly" 
Hab schon alles abgeschaltet was dazwischenfunken könnte (incl. Virenscanner)...


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Welchen Grafikkartentreiber hast Du installiert?


----------



## Stefan84 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, jetzt hats geklappt, es gibt einen Patch von 1.0.0 auf 1.0.2, damit funzt es wunderbar 
Grafiktreiber ist der aktuellste (280.26 WHQL)

Punktzahl im 3DMark 11 : magere _*3553*_ Punkze, die GTX460 bremst mächtig.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jup. Da limitiert die GPU ziemlich, aber  3dmark 11 ist auch sehr GPU-lastig.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mal eine kleine Auflistung:

*3DMark 06*: 21.643 Punkte
*3DMark Vantage*: P14726 Punkte
*3DMark 11*: 3553 Punkte 

Die Temperaturen bewegen sich durchgängig bei max 40/45/43/42° C (CPU) bzw. max. 63° C (GPU)
_Settings: i5 2500K @3,3GHz, EIST & Speedstep aus, Turbo an, GTX460 @715/1430/1800 MHz, DDR3-1333 @9-9-9-24, 1T_


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Joa, glaub für ein System @stock ok. Wenn ich das mit meinen alten Benchmarkergebnissen vergleiche, macht der Phenom II X4 @4GHz und HD5850@900/1200MHz etwas mehr Punkte.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Zum Glück spiel ich noch nicht soooo oft DX11-Spiele, von daher geht die Leistung für mich in Ordnung.
Was mach aber etwas wundert ist die Lüftersteuerung vom Board, das scheint nicht sonderlich gut gelöst worden zu sein. Im Idle regelt er zwar schön runter (rund 1000 U/min), die Kerne bleiben auch relativ kühl (28-33° C), aber unter Last scheinen die mir viel zu warm zu werden (3 Minuten prime95 und die Kerne sind schon bei >75° C)  Lüftersteuerung regelt sehr langsam nach oben bis zu höchstens 1500 U/min, dabei hab ich das gar nicht begrenzt bis wohin er regeln soll...
Kann natürlich auch sein das es am Lüfter liegt, denn der hat keinen PWM-Anschluss, so das ich CPU_FAN2 nutzen muss.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hast Du im BIOS mal versucht, die Target-Temperatur, also die Temperatur, bei der der Lüfter maximal drehen soll, einzustellen? Manchmal kann man auch verschiedene Profile einstellen. Oder Du schließt den 3pin-LÜfter mal am 4-pin CPU_FAN Anschluss an. Manche Boards können den Lüfter dann trotzdem über die Spannung  regeln. Oder Du kaufst einen PWM-Lüfter


----------



## Stefan84 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Also, um deine Fragen mal zu beantworten  :

- hab diverse Target-Temperaturen versucht einzustellen, genauso wie Die Lüfter-Geschwindigkeiten (Stufe 1-9 durchprobiert). Der Lüfter wird zwar schneller (von knapp unter 1000 auf 14xx), aber anscheinend wirkt das nicht wirklich. Gehäuselüftung ist auch reichlich vorhanden (direkt hinter dem Prolimatech 1x120mm, oben drüber 3x120mm). Wie gesagt, ist nur bei Prime so, im normalen Betrieb (so wie jetzt gerade) ~30°C.
- Hatte den Lüfter zuerst am 4-pin-Anschluss, aber da ist nix passiert, wenn ich im UEFI was geändert habe. Habe ihn jetzt mal am 2. CPU-Anschluss vom Board (3-Pin), da regelt er zwar nach unten, aber anscheinend nicht schnell genug wieder rauf. Hab jetzt so ziemlich alles mal durchprobiert. Im UEFI hab ich als Target-Temperatur 50°C eingestellt.
Das beste wird aber sein ich kauf mir nen SilentWings PWM, dann sollte das funzen. 


Das ist im Moment aber das geringere Problem, denn anscheinend hat das Board wohl doch ne kleine Macke (oder mehrere). Hab ja das aktuelle UEFI 1.60 geflasht, läuft soweit auch wunderbar... Wenn's denn läuft. Ich versuch das mal zu beschreiben:

Wenn ich den PC anschalte meistens normaler Start, bis das Winhorst-Logo kommt, nur dann ist ab und an einfach nur ein schwarzer Screen zu sehen, und nix tut sich mehr. Keine Fehlermeldung, nix. Entweder ich mach dann nen Hardreset und starte neu, dann kommt entweder die Windows-Reparatur oder aber der PC fährt normal hoch  Hab erst gedacht es liegt am RAM, aber hab mal Memtest laufen lassen, hat nach über 3 Stunden keine Fehler angezeigt. Hab sie probehalber auch schonmal in die beiden anderen Bänke gesteckt, ebenfalls ohne Änderung.
An der Windows-Install ist auch alles ok, hab es mehrfach geprüft.

Nun bin ich langsam etwas ratlos, denn was bringt einen i5 2500K und 8GB zu haben, wenn man sie nicht zuverlässig nutzen kann?
Mit meinem alten Gigabreit hatte ich über 2 Jahre kein einziges Problem, immer supi gelaufen...

Tante Edit:
SilentWings PWM eben bestellt 

Edit 2:
Da scheint aber was gewaltig nicht zu stimmen, oder CPU-Z hat ne Macke: angeblich taktet der sich auf 4,8 GHz hoch, was ich wohl mal gar nicht glauben kann, denn selbst per Turbo geht er nur auf 3,7 GHz... Der zeigt mir nen Multi von 48 an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nehmt mir auch diesen Doppel-Post bitte nicht übel, aber:
habe jetzt mal wieder Prime95 laufen lassen, da scheinen sich die Temps im Rahmen zu halten... 
Nur hat mir prime in 2 Threads Fehler ausgespuckt: "Possible Hardware Failure, ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT"

Was bedeutet das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das bedeutet, dass dein Rechner nicht fehlerfrei läuft. 

Falls du übertaktest hast, nimmt mal die Übertaktung zurück, falls nicht, liegt es an den RAMs.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Übertaktet habe ich nicht, alles auf Standard.
RAM kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, nach 3 Stunden memtest wurde kein Fehler gefunden...
Hab jetzt aber mal testweise die Bänke gewechselt, mal sehen ob es genützt hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Teste mal nur einen Riegel oder leih dir mal neue.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, hab jetzt mal beide einzeln getestet, der erste Riegel war ok, aber der zweite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also RAM ausbauen, einschicken und auf neuen warten... Muss es jetzt übergangsweise Billig-RAM tun, bis der Corsair wieder zurück ist...

EDIT: Musste mir jetzt als Ersatz nen Riegel ausm M....x holen, die haben doch nich alle Latten am Zaun  Ein Riegelchen 4GB DDR3 von CNMemory in der absoluten Billigausführung 36 Euro... Da hat ja der Corsair schon weniger gekostet, und x-mal besserer Ausführung und in doppelter Menge...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bei Media Markt kauft man auch keinen RAM. 

Jop, der RAM ist im Eimer, umtauschen und fertig. Musst halt warten, bis du den neuen hast oder halt jetzt den von Media Markt nutzen.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

In meinem Falle Medimax 
Hab mir jetzt notgedrungen einen Riegel hässlichen RAM gekauft, denn ohne läuft die Kiste ja nicht...
Hab ihn jetzt eingeschickt, bin mal gespannt wie schnell alternate das regelt.
Mich wunderts halt ein bissel das nur die Worker 2 & 3 Fehler angezeigt haben, aber memtest eine Stunde fehlerfrei durchgelaufen ist??


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Alternate ist schnell, du wirst sicher bald neue RAMs haben.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Werd ich machen 
@Huntertech: habe mich jetzt übrigens für die Asus Xonar D1 in PCI-Bauform entschieden, so bleibt noch genug Luft zwischen ihr und der Grafikkarte...

Mal ne andere Frage am Rande: wie weit kann ich den i5 2500K undervolten, bzw. welche Einstellung im UEFI muss ich da genau ändern? So ganz blick ich da noch nicht durch


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie weit du Undervolten kannst musst du selbst herausfinden, das geht mit Prime95 und der CPU-Voltage-Option ganz gut.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jepp, hab schonmal ein bissel rumprobiert, aber die eingestellten 1,15 V waren wohl etwas zu wenig für ihn, bei prime hat's nen BsOD gegeben, jetzt mit 1,2V über eine Stunde ohne Fehler.
Den RAM habe ich sicherheitshalber mal nicht mitgetestet, ist nur so billiger von CnMemory...


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was heißt "Sicherheitshalber"? 

Bei Ram bringt das aber auch nur viel zu wenig, um es überhaupt messen zu können.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mit "sicherheitshalber" meine ich damit, nicht das der mir dann wieder Fehler anzeigt  
Die Asus ist übrigens richtig klasse, hat satten Sound in jeder Lebenslage  Wusst gar nicht das mein lausiges 2.1 Logitech-System doch so was drauf hat

EDIT: mit der Spannung meinte ich die CPU


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich sag ja, die Asus ist super, solange du die Finger von dem ganzen Dolby-Mist lässt


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Habs mal alles ausprobiert, aber wie du schon sagtest, ohne klingt es um Welten besser. Und vor allem brauch ich nur noch halb so laut machen als mit der onboard-Hupe


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn du wüsstest... ich hab Ingamesound meist so bei 60-80%, selten voll und mein Kopfhörer-Soundkarten-Pärchen ist bei gerade einmal 6-8% Lautstärke. Bei 100% kann ich die Kopfhörer als Lautsprecher missbrauchen, auch wenn das vermutlich nicht so gut ist


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich getraut mal richtig auf Anschlag zu drehen 
Will ja Musik hören und beim zocken hören, und nicht nen Erdbeben der Stufe 4 verursachen, ich wohn am Hang


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich wohn da, wo die Mutter hochkommt, wenn ich auf 100% hab


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut, das hab ich zum Glück schon lang hinter mir, aber was solls 
Ist eigentlich der Windows-Zuverlässigkeitsverlaufindex (was ein Wort) eine Hilfe oder kann man den in die Tonne treten, so wie den Leistungsindex? Soweit ich weiss zeichnet der ja nur die Probleme auf und bietet nicht wirklich ne Hilfe oder gar Lösung.


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Windows wat-fürn-viech? Wir sind die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit, Probleme mit dem Rechner zu lösen


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das stimmt, nur sollte man sich nicht unbedingt an NobLorRos wenden 
Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr zum 2500K empfehlen? Denn meine GTX460 bremst jetzt mächtig, allerdings reicht mir die Leistung noch aus... Aber das Weihnachtsgeld muss ja schon verplant werden  Ich liebäugle da mit einer GTX 570/580 oder einer Radeon 6970


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Vielleicht gibt es Ende 2011 schon die AMD Southern Islands


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hab die native 22 Zoll-Auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixel, also nix weltbewegendes. Zumindest noch nicht. Wichtig ist mir vor allem eine geringe Geräuschentwicklung, weswegen für mich eigentlich nur Custom-Designs in Frage kommen


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da würde ich abwarten, bis Du tatsächlich kaufst. Bis dahin gibt es neue Preis/Leistungsknaller. So ~200€ würde ich einplanen.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So um die +- 200 Euro hab ich auch eingeplant, es muss ja nicht die absolute High-End-Karte sein sondern so das GPU und CPU ungefähr zu gleichen Teilen ausgelastet sind. Die GTX460 hat zum Kaufzeitpunkt auch 200 Euro gekostet, und bis jetzt bin ich mit ihr ja auch noch zufrieden, so ist das ja auch nicht


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Im Moment ist das Asus DC-II Design sehr empfehlenswert (sowohl bei GTX560Ti, als auch HD6950 und HD6970). Aber wer weiß, welche Custom Kühler bis Weihnachten noch kommen


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Am liebsten wär mir ja ne passiv gekühlte GTX580 die noch dazu eiskalt unter Volllast bleibt 
Hab vorhin nochmal in meinen Rechner geschaut, dieses eine nackte Riegelchen ohne Heatspreader sieht richtig verloren aus auf dem Board... Naja, zum Glück ist das ja nur übergangsweise


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da muss ich doch mal einspringen 

1) Du kannst die "Auslastung" von CPU und GPU mit einem 2500k niemals  auf das gleiche Level bringen. Anno 1404 hängt fast ausschließlich an der CPU-Leistung, GTA IV ist das einzige mir bekannte Spiel, das (egal welche Komponenten du hast) immer von einem CPU-, sowie einem  GPU-Upgrade profitiert. Bei fast allen anderen Spielen kannst du mit dem 2500k ruhig 2xGTX580 versorgen und hast immernoch nicht sein Limit erreicht (z.B. in Call of Duty). Und bei den wenigen Ausnahmen, die dann doch mal die CPU-Leistung etwas mehr brauchen (BF BC2), hast du sowieso 100 FPS und mehr mit einer guten Grafikkarte. ---> Immer die Karte kaufen, die passend für deine Ansprüche und Auflösung ist!

2) Eine 580 kann man nicht passiv kühlen 

3) Da 580 und 570 viel zu teuer für ihre Leistung sind, würde ich dir heute eine völlig ausreichende GTX 560 Ti empfehlen. Aber warte wie gesagt erstmal, bis du auch wirklich kaufst.

[Offtopic] Bei mir ist schon übernächste Geburtstagsgeld, das nächste Geburtstagsgeld und die beiden Weihnachten bis dahin verplant  [/Offtopic]


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das man heutzutage einen 2500K nicht wirklich ausreizen kann ist mir schon bewusst 
Ich meinte damit eher ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen CPU und GPU. In irgendeiner PCGH war mal so eine Tabelle abgedruckt, welche Karte sich für welche CPU empfiehlt, darauf habe ich angespielt. 

zu 1.: genau deswegen habe ich gefragt welche Karte sinnvoll ist, im Moment tut's ja auch die GTX460 mehr als genug 

zu 2.: Auch das ist mir bewusst das man eine 580er nicht passiv kühlen kann, aber man wird doch mal träumen dürfen, oder? 

zu 3.: so habe ich auch gedacht, jetzt im Moment wäre eine 560Ti oder eine HD5870 das was ich mir zulegen würde, aber bis Weihnachten z. B. kann die ganze Geschichte schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Und last but not least: Wenn man immer das allerneuste haben will, dann kann man locker jeden Monat sein Monatsgehalt ausgeben


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Entlich ein TE, der sich nicht bequatschen lässt 

Die Tabelle in der PCGH ist ein Leitfaden für Anfänger und eigentlich recht gut dafür geeignet. Allerdings musst du wie gesagt beachten, dass auch eine 460 noch reicht, solange du mit der Leistung zufrieden bist. Wenn nicht, dann erst wird gewechselt.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> Entlich ein TE, der sich nicht bequatschen lässt


 Wie meinen? 
Als Anfänger würde ich mich nicht unbedingt bezeichnen wollen, eher in die Kategorie "fortgeschritten", wobei das natürlich auch wieder Auslegungssache ist was "Anfänger", "Fortgeschrittener" und "Profi" ist  Wenn mein RAM dann endlich wieder da ist bin ich erstmal glücklich, und bis Weihnachten ist ja noch sooo lang hin, da kann ich erstmal in Ruhe ein bisschen zocken (bis sich die Frau beschwert ) Denn was bringt es, mir jetzt ne GTX580 oder ähnliches einzupflanzen und die dreht dann nur Däumchen? Reicht ja wenn die CPU das tut


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mit "bequatschen" meine ich, dass (von denen, die sich vorher grob eingelesen haben) hier bestimmt 4 von 5 der festen Überzeugung sind, dass eine 570 ja so viel besser wäre weil das in jedem qualitativ minderwertigen Forum stand, oder dass sie einen 2600k zum Zocken bräuchten, sowas in der Art eben. Du bist einer der wenigen, die schon vor ihrem eintreffen hier etwas wussten und trotzdem realistisch bleiben


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm dann muss ich mich ja jetzt geehrt fühlen 
Naja, was heisst "neu eintreffen"? Immerhin bin ich schon seit 2009 dabei, auch wenn ich bisher nie einen Beitrag geschrieben habe. Aber irgendwann ist ja immer das erste Mal, nech?
Einen 2600K hätte ich auch genommen, wenn er nur 10 Euro mehr gekostet hätte als ein 2500K  Und im Moment habe ich schlicht und einfach noch keine Verwendung für SMT, was ja den größten Unterschied zum kleineren Bruder darstellt (von 2 MiB größerem Cache und dem geringfügig höherem Takt mal abgesehen).


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

SMT kostet aber keine 10€ 

Mit neu eintreffen ist eben gemeint, dass die User ihre erste Frage in dem Bereich stellen oder sich nach langer Zeit wieder damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> SMT kostet aber keine 10€



Stimm. SMT kostet 15€ (im Vergleich zum i5-2500K) : Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich frag mich langsam ernsthaft was Intel mit der Preispolitik eigentlich erreichen will... der E3-1230 ist 0,2GHz langsamer als der 2600k und kostet rund 60€ weniger. High-End-CPUs kosten 900-1000€ und somit 500€ mehr als das gleiche Modell ohne SMT, welches wiederrum 250€ mehr kostet als das nächst kleinere Modell mit 100 MHz weniger.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Softy schrieb:


> Stimm. SMT kostet 15€


 
Hoffe nur die Mods meckern nicht wenn wir hier das eine oder andere OT schreiben 
Mal abgesehen davon: sind die Xeon's eigentlich empfehlenswert für ein normales Desktop-System? Denn das sind ja eigentlich Server-CPU's.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Xeon läuft mit "normalem"-Non ECC-RAM und auf allen Boards. Daher eine sehr interessante Alternative zum i7. Ist halt kaum übertaktbar und ohne IGP. (Es gibt den XEON aber auch mit IGP)


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Es geht doch nichts über eine dedizierte Grafikkarte 
Wobei, für nen reinen Office- und Surf-PC ist die integrierte HD3000-Grafik ja völlig ausreichend, vom Stromverbrauch ganz zu schweigen. Mit der ganzen Xeon-Serie hab ich mich noch nie so richtig befasst, aber nun sollten die doch etwas näher ins Blickfeld rücken (so in 3-4 Jahren vielleicht)
Oder eben einen Xeon ohne IGP mit einer günstigen Karte vom Schlage einer GTS450/HD6770 bestückt, dann reicht das auch dicke aus für einen anspruchslosen PC.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Noch dazu hat der Xeon ohne IGP eine niedrigere TDP als der i7 

Dieser hier hat eine IGP: Intel Xeon E3-1235, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31235) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jepp, der Xeon ohne IGP hat TDP 80W, mit IGP die normalen 95W.
Den Xeon mit 80W TDP könnte man ja fast geräuschlos kühlen, sofern man ihn nicht immer an seine Leistungsgrenzen bringt. Das soll übrigens auch mit nem i5/i7 und dem Gehäuse samt Riesenkühler von "Fanless" gehen, aber ein Gehäuse so ganz ohne Lüfter ist nichts für mich, will die CPU/IGP ja nicht grillen


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du musst das mal so sehen: Wenn eine dedizierte GraKa drin ist, wird die IGP abgeschaltet, also laufen die meisten 2500k-CPUs auch mit 80W TDP.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Jepp, der Xeon ohne IGP hat TDP 80W, mit IGP die normalen 95W.
> Den Xeon mit 80W TDP könnte man ja fast geräuschlos kühlen, sofern man ihn nicht immer an seine Leistungsgrenzen bringt. Das soll übrigens auch mit nem i5/i7 und dem Gehäuse samt Riesenkühler von "Fanless" gehen, aber ein Gehäuse so ganz ohne Lüfter ist nichts für mich, will die CPU/IGP ja nicht grillen


 
Ganz ohne Lüfter funktioniert nicht mal der kleine AMD-Fusion mit einer TDP von 18 Watt, es sei denn, man nutzt das Gehäuse als Kühler.  Ich habs ausprobiert


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Idee für nen Cascon: die gesamte Hardware in den Kühlschrank verpflanzen  Dann ist's zwar Essig mit niedriger Stromaufnahme, aber was solls man kann nicht alles haben.
Ich für meinen Teil kann mit Gehäuse und CPU-Kühlung sehr zufrieden sein, Core Temp spuckt im Idle grad mal 27/31/28/28°C aus.
Speedfan sagt das meine GPU 35°C, die beiden HDD's 26/27°C, und die Systemtemperatur 27 °C beträgt, also ich kann nicht meckern 
Der CPU-Lüfter dreht laut dem ASRock-Tool mit knapp unter 1000 U/min, und CPU-Z sagt das sich die CPU ordnungsgemäß heruntergetaktet hat auf 1,6 GHz (100x16).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Kühlschrank wird nicht funktionieren  Der ist für sowas zu schwach.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann halt Gefrierschrank 
BTW: welcher Anzeige soll ich nun eigentlich glauben? CPU-Z (zeigt an das heruntergetaktet ist) oder dem ASRock-Tool (zeigt Fullspeed an)? Hab die Grafiken mal in meinem letzten Beitrag angehängt.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

CPU-Z hat Recht.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jup, CPU-Z zeigt richtig an.

Wenn Du ein Gadget haben  möchtest, das Frequenz, Auslastung, Temperatur etc. anzeigt:

Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online 

plus Windows Live Gallery


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Danke für die Links, hab beides gleich mal downgeloadet, gedownloaded... heruntergeladen


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, hab beides gleich mal downgeloadet, gedownloaded... heruntergeladen


 Schleimer 

PS: Gedownloadet


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, jetzt aber mal wieder ne Frage den PC betreffend 
Habe ja die Asus Xonar D1 verbaut. Und hab jetzt mal ein bisschen Unleashed 2 gezockt. Stelle jetzt fest nachdem ich das Spiel beendet habe höre ich die ganze Zeit jetzt durchgehend ein Brummen bzw. surren, das klingt nicht gerade schön. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich weiß was du meinst. Ich habe des Problems Lösung auch nicht gefunden. Was du da hörst ist das letzte Stückchen Ton, das das Spiel abgegeben hat, immer wiederholt. Lässt sich leider nicht abstellen, zumindest habe ich keine Lösung gefunden. Du kannst den Windows-Sound auf 0% setzen, wenn du nur arbeiten willst. Nach einem Neustart ist es weg.

Passiert beim Beenden von Spielen nur selten, wenn ein Spiel abstürzt schon öfter.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Genau, nach nem Neustart ist das weg. Hatte das Spiel normal beendet, ist nicht abgeschmiert oder so.
Hast du mal getestet ob das nur bei einem bestimmten Spiel auftrifft oder hast du das (wenns passiert) bei allen Spielen? Vielleicht würde es ja was bringen den Soundkartentreiber kurz zu deaktivieren und dann wieder zu starten 
Ich werds das nächste mal ausprobieren, das würde immerhin schneller gehen als jedes Mal das System neu hochzufahren...


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hatte es schon bei mehreren Spielen. Das mit dem Soundtreiber probiere ich dann auch mal, aber schon komisch, dass der Sound an die Windows-Lautstärke gekoppelt ist...


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das stimmt, hab ich auch gemerkt... Kann ja eigentlich nur ein Treiberproblem der Asus sein, denn mit dem onboard-Sound hatte ich dieses Problem bisher nicht.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn du das so sagst... ich weiß nur, dass das nur mein neuer PC macht und der hat immer die DX drin gehabt. Scheint wohl wirklich an den Treibern zu liegen, aber das ists mir wert


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was hast du denn für einen Treiber? Ich hab den aktuellen direkt von der Asus-Page installiert, vielleicht sollte man mal einen älteren versuchen, ob das Problem dann immer noch auftritt...


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

7.12.8.1794

Habe aber schon als ich den PC gebaut habe (letztes Jahr im April) die damals aktuellste Version gehabt und zwischenzeitlich auch mal aktualisiert und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das Problem immer da.

Sag mal, knackt deine Karte auch immer, wenn sie aktiviert wird (hochfahren bzw. Treiberinstallation)?


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, ich hab auch den 1794er Treiber installiert...
Wie meinst du das mit dem knacken? Also ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts festgestellt ob da irgendwas knackt, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie hingehört. Ist es direkt beim booten?


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nein, erst gegen Ende der "Windows wird gestartet"-Phase. Da hört man ein Knacken aus dem Rechner kommen, kaum zu überhören. Während der Treiberinstallation eben auch.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ok, jetzt weiss ich was du meinst... Ja, das habe ich auch, ist wirklich nicht zu überhören. Bei mir ist das sogar zweimal zu hören, als ob ein Ralais erst ab- und dann wieder zuschaltet. Ist auch wenn ich den PC runterfahre (warum heisst das eigentlich "herunterfahren", haben die den Rechner früher in den Keller gerollt? ).


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bei mir knackt es auch zweimal  Aber dann scheint es wohl normal zu sein.

Das mit dem herunterfahren bzw. hochfahren ist mMn wohl ein Übersetzungsfehler, der sich so eingebürgert hat. Windows' Muttersprache ist ja Englisch und da heißt es "Shutdown". Shutdown kann man einerseits als einen Begriff übersetzen (Shutdown = Abschalten), man kann aber auch "shut" alleine übersetzen und dann mit "down" kombinieren (to shut = schließen, down = [nach] unten -> herunterschließen -> herunterfahren). Wäre meine Theorie


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, gut dann glaub ich dir das mal 
Und wegen dem knacken, wie heisst es in der PC-Sprache? "It's not a Bug, it's a feature!"  Kann mir das echt nur so erklären das entweder die Spannung weitergeleitet wird (wohin auch immer), oder eben die Anschlüsse freigegeben werden, und so evtl. verhindert werden soll das es einen Kurzschluss durch Falschanschluss gibt.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ach keine Ahnung was das ist. Aber meine Karte geht immernoch, also kann es so gefährlich ja nicht sein 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Weg finden, wie ich die Karte vor dem Hitzetod schütze, wenn mal eine hitzigere GraKa reinkommt


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn du dein Board behalten willst gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:

- wenn du genügend Gehäuselüfter besitzt (evtl. auch einen seitlichen) würde ich sie oberhalb der GraKa platzieren, so bekommt sie noch ausreichend Frischluft.
- wenn du keine Gehäuselüfter besitzt würde ich sie unterhalb der GraKa platzieren, so wird zwar evtl. die GraKa geringfügig wärmer, aber durch den ansaugenden Lüfter der GraKa liegt gleichzeitig die Soundkarte in einem leichten Luftstrom...


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Guck dir mal mein Board an (siehe Sig), dann weißt du, warum letzteres nicht geht 

Ersteres hab ich ja, aber meine Komponenten ziehen bald um in das NZXT Phantom und das hat keinen Seitenlüfter... Ich lass mir einfach was einfallen, vielleicht macht die HD 5770 ja noch bis zum nächsten Sockelwechsel durch.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Letzteres wäre natürlich das beste, aber man weiss ja nie...
Hast du vor die Lüfter im Phantom zu lassen oder willst du sie ausbauen? Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen noch im Boden vor dem Netzteil einen Lüfter zu platzieren, was die natürliche Konvektion noch etwas verstäkt.
Ich nehme an das Window willst du dann lassen? Sonst hätte ich einfach (aber nicht gerade schön) einen 120er direkt zwischen Soundkarte und GraKa platziert, so das der Venti direkt in den Zwischenraum bläst.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Lufttunnel vom unteren Lüfter direkt an die Soundkarte, kann man evtl. aus Plexi (wenn man begabt ist) fertigen und vllt. auch noch schön in Szene setzen.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie du sicher erahnen kannst kenn ich mich mit Hardware aus und auch mit Kniffen wie der natürl. Konvektion usw. Das bekomm ich schon hin, trotzdem danke für deine Bemühungen 

PS: Das Phantom hat kein Window sondern ein schwarzes Meshgitter in der Seite. Die Lüfter lass ich alle so.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Klar, wollte dir jetzt auch keine Unwissentheit oder ähnliches unterstellen  Eher kann ich noch was von DIR lernen 
Aha, hab eben mal fix ein paar Bilder gegoogelt, die hatten ein Window in der Seite. Mit dem Mesh ist das so wie bei meinem Cosmos S, da war ja auch ein großer 200er in der Seite. Den musste ich aber entfernen, da sonst der Megahalems nicht gepasst hätte.

Was haltet ihr denn von der Palit GTX560 TI Sonic? Wie ist die von der Lautstärkeentwicklung?


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Um dir das zu sagen müsste ich jetzt wieder meine PCGHs rauskramen  Wenn die Karte aber in irgendeiner Weise auffällig gut wäre, wüsste ich das bestimmt. Leise Karten sind (allen voran) die Asus GTX 560 Ti, danach die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti. Noch etwas leiser ist die Gainward Phantom, aber unnötig teuer (war sie zumindest vor Kurzem noch). Wenn es nicht unbedingt NVidia sein muss ist die Asus HD 6950 die leiseste Karte in diesem Bereich.

Den 200er-Seitenlüfter lasse ich dieses Mal weg. Die beiden Frontlüfter, das ist noch ok, aber noch so ein Seitending mit quer gespanntem Kabel, das mach ich nicht.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich habe gerade eine PCGH vor mir  Und tatsächlich, nachdem ich die Brille geputzt hab seh ich sie dort auch: Geräuschentwicklung 0,5/2,6/5,7 Sone (2D/3D/VGA-Tool). Also doch nicht gerade die leiseste. Die PoV GTX560 Ti TGT Beast ist mit Abstand die leiseste (0,1/0,5/0,9 Sone), kostet aber mit ~260 Euro unverschämt viel. Die Gigabyte hat 0,8/1,8/3,9 Sone, kostet dafür aber nur ~190 Euro. Die Asus hat sogar 2 GiB VRAM, also optimal für die Zukunft gerüstet, und kostet "nur" ~220 Euro.

Frage deshalb weil ich in der Bucht gerade ne günstige GTX560 Ti von Palit geunden habe


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die 2GB nützen dir nicht viel. Du hast nur einen Vorteil wenn du entweder in einem ohnehin anfordernden Spiel die Auflösung über Full-HD setzt, die Kantenglättung über 8x MSAA setzt und/oder wenn du aufwendige Texturmods nutzt. Nur in Metro 2033 und Crysis (soweit ich weiß) hast du schon ab 1680x1050 und 4x MSAA Speicherprobleme.

Wenn es ganz leise sein soll, kannst du ja entweder erwähnte Asus HD 6950 nehmen oder du drosselst selbst (Garantieverlust).


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

1 GiB reichen mir bis auf weiteres völlig aus, selbst die habe ich noch nicht zum überlaufen gebracht bis jetzt.
Die Asus ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, bin ja zum Glück nicht auf einen Hersteller festgelegt, vom Auto mal abgesehen


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie hast du denn nachgeguckt, ob du die übergelaufen sind? 

PS: Welcher Autohersteller ists denn?


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na das merkt man doch wenn der VRAM überläuft (starkes ruckeln wenn die Karte auf den normalen RAM ausweichen muss). Auslesen kann man das z.B. mit dem Rivatuner.
Ich will ja keine Schleichwerbung machen, aber die Marke fängt mit "R" an und hört mit "enault" auf


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

@VRam: Haste auch wieder Recht 

@Auto: Achsooo, Opel


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

@Auto: du weisst schon was Opel heisst? 
@Topic: meine höchste Auslastung waren bisher 7xx MiB, also noch genügend Luft bis nach oben. Da ich aber eh nur in max. 1920x1080 spiele reichen mir 1 oder auch 1,25 GiB die nächste Zeit noch locker aus, Downsampling habe ich bisher noch nicht versucht


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

@Topic: Dann wäre wie gesagt die Asus HD 6950 optimal für dich
@Auto: Was meinst du?


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

@Topic: Gut, dann halte ich meine Augen nach einer Asus HD6950 offen, danke schonmal für die Entscheidungshilfe 
Hab grad mal geschaut, eine Asus 6950 mit 2GiB VRAM kostet nur 7 Euro mehr, also fast geschenkt.
@Auto: naja, meine Freundin fährt auch nen Astra H, und da passt der Spruch "Ohne Power Ewig Letzter" nur zu gut, fährt nen Caravan mit 1,4er Motörchen 
Sollten das aber denke mal nicht allzu weit vertiefen, weiss ja nicht wie tolerant die Mods hier sind

EDIT: Die Gigabyte HD6950 OC kostet nur 219 Euro, und hat eine Tripple-Ventilator-Kühlung. Habe ja die GTX460 OC auch von Gigabyte, und die ist auch angenehm leise *KLICK*


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

@Topic: Dann musst du dir überlegen, ob du die 2GB mitnimmst. In Ausnahmesituationen (HD-Mods bzw. Metro 2033 oder Crysis) kann das schon was bringen, die Karte braucht aber auch geringfügig mehr Strom und oft sind die etwas lauter gekühlt. Die Gigabyte mit 3-Fan-Kühlung kenne ich nicht. Du musst aber beachten, dass auch solche Modelle manchmal nicht richtig eingestellt sind (du kannst nicht von einer Karte auf die nächste schließen). Mit manueller Drosselung wäre hier natürlich mehr drin als mit anderen Karten (AMD hat soweit ich weiß keine hörbare Minimaldrehzahl), aber wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, ist die Asus eben super.

@Auto: Es gibt auch schnelle Opel  Naja, die Mods sind eigentlich recht tollerant, solange du das Thema auch wirklich weiterführst, eben hier die GraKa.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

@Auto: Kann gut sein das es auch schnelle(re) Opel gibt, nur der, der ist es nicht 
@GraKa: Meine jetzige GTX460 ist bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl nicht hörbar, zumindest höre ich sie nicht aus meinem System heraus. 
Wie meinst du dass das AMD keine hörbare Minimaldrehzahl hat? Würde das auch für die Asus zutreffen?


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

NVidia hat bei den neuen Karten eine schwachsinnige Mindestdrehzahl von 40% festgelegt, die sich nur per BIOS-Mod aushebeln lässt. Mag für das Referenzdesign ja um zwei Ecken gedacht noch ganz nützlich sein, aber bei starken Kühllösungen (eben welchen mit 3 Lüftern) wird es dann unnötig laut. Bei AMD ist sowas nicht bekannt und die Asus ist auch entsprechend leise.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Aha, gut zu wissen dass AMD das anders gelöst hat... Da spricht noch etwas mehr für die Asus.
Stimmt, mit dem MSI Afterburner kann ich die Drehzahl nicht unter 40% regeln. Nebenbei, was mir auch aufgefallen ist: der Lüfter ist bei 95% Geschwindigkeit lauter als bei 100%.


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das mit dem Lüfter kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass entweder das Lager 100% besser verkraftet als 95% oder bei 100% irgendein Schutzmechanismus dazwischengeht und die Spannung wieder senkt.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Scheint aber wohl nicht nur meine Karte dieses Problem zu haben, habe schon öfters gelesen das es auch bei anderen Herstellern so sein soll.
Wie dem auch sei, selbst im Furmark erreicht die Karte grad mal mit Mühe und Not 70 Grad, so dass der Lüfter noch nie mit seiner Maximaldrehzahl laufen musste. Im Idle bewegt sie sich bei gut 35 Grad, fast schon kalt für einen Grafikchip...


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich würde sie immer so einstellen, dass sie bis 80°C die Drehzahl hat, die du aus deinem laufenden System nicht heraushören kannst. Bis 90°C dann auf einen Wert erhöhen, mit dem die Karte auch im Sommer keine Probleme bekommt und für den Notfall (verstaubt, ...) dann bis 100°C auf die Maximaldrehzahl erhöhen.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Verstaubt? Im Leben nicht  Einmal im Monat wird der PC komplett von Staub befreit, da bleibt nichts lange drin was da nicht rein gehört. 
Bis 80 Grad kommt meine Karte gar nicht, das maximalste was sie mal hatte waren 76 Grad nach über 3 Stunden Furmark. Die Drahzal erhöht sich dabei von 40 auf knapp 60%. Bin mal gespannt wie das dann mit einer HD6950 wird.


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die macht natürlich etwas mehr Hitze aber sie ist sehr leise, zumindest die Asus.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na die Hitze macht mir etwas weniger Sorgen, für ausreichend Belüftung ist gesorgt  Wichtig ist nur das sie im Idle fast nicht hörbar ist, wenn ich zocke hab ich eh meistens Kopfhörer auf, da stört mich das nicht ganz so sehr. Wobei meine GTX460 ja da auch nicht wirklich lauter wird


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die Hitze ist ja der Grund, warum Lüfter laut werden  Im Idle ist die Karte recht leise, unter Last kaum lauter, selbst im Furmark kaum zu hören. Drosselpotenzial im Leerlauf aber wie immer vorhanden


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Asus HD6950, du bist MEIN  Zumindest seehr bald...


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na siehst du, geht doch 

Da du ja offensichtlich PCGH-Leser bist: 0,6/0,9/1,1 Sone (Leerlauf/Spiel/Furmark) aus 50cm.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

PCGH-Print-Leser seit Ausgabe 06/06 
Na die 0,6 werd ich sicherlich noch unterbieten können... Und Abstand zwischen PC und meinen Hörmuscheln beträgt auch ungefähr 50-60cm.


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nur hast du ja noch ein Gehäuse dazwischen 

Wenn du schon so lange die Print ließt, warum (musst / willst) du dann hier noch fragen?


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ganz einfach, weil es die interaktive PCGH nur HIER gibt  Und eine zweite/dritte/vierte Meinung ist immer gut, denn alles wissen tu ich ja auch nicht.
Gehäuse hab ich das CM Cosmos S, und überall einen Lüfter montiert, wo man einen Lüfter montieren kann


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Zu viele Lüfter bringen es nicht. Für Office-PCs reicht einer (ausblasend, hinten oder oben), für Spiele-PCs einer vorne (einblasend) und einer hinten (ausblasend) oder wenn noch ein Top-Blow-Kühler für die CPU zum Einsatz kommt, wahlweise auch oben statt hinten. Bei SLI-/CF-Systemen ist ein großer Seitenlüfter empfehlenswert, bei starker CPU-Übertaktung ein großer Deckellüfter (langsam drehend!) möglichst weit hinten. Mehr Lüfter sind Quatsch!

Wir sind die interaktive PCGH . Ich lese die PCGH seit... etwa 3 Jahre könnte hinkommen (keine Lust nachzuschauen  ). Nebenbei oft die PCGH Online und hier und da mal einen Test aus Eigeninteresse und ich würde hier nie jemanden nach Beratung fragen


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Selbstverständlich sind sämtliche Lüfter bei mir auf ~600 U/min gedrosselt, dank einer AeroCool Touch 2000  Den großen Seitenlüfter musste ich entfernen, weil sonst das Monster von Megahalems nicht gepasst hätte. Vorn ist einer, unten ist einer, hinten einer und oben drei Stück installiert.

Soso, du würdest nie jemanden nach Beratung fragen  Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm hieß es mal in einem Lied, und da ich ja nicht dumm bleiben möchte frag ich halt mal lieber nach. Tests lese ich meistens nur von den Sachen die mich auch persönlich interessieren und von denen ich auch einen Nutzen habe. Denn was z. B. bringt es mir einen Test über ultrateure (und schnelle) Notebooks zu lesen wenn mir das nötige Kleingeld fehlt? Sicher, interessant ist es allemal, nur für mich eben eigentlich "nutzlos"


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich les alles 

Ob deine ganzen Lüfter jetzt Sinn machen sei mal dahingestellt, aber bei der Drehzahl geht das ja noch.

Ich frage ab und zu schon mal aber meine Systeme stell ich selbst zusammen


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Überfliegen tu ich auch alles, nur halt manches nicht Zeile für Zeile 
Und damit will ich jetzt keinem Redakteur zu nahe treten, die machen ALLE einen super Job 

Aber nochmal zurück zur Soundkarte: Muss eigentlich das Xonar  Audiocenter immer mit Windoof gestartet werden oder klappt auch alles  wenn das nicht automatisch mit startet? Und wo überhaupt kann ich  verhindern das es automatisch mit Windows startet, ausser in der  msconfig?


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

In der MSconfig  Wenn du es da nicht einstellen willst, helfen nur Zusatzprogramme, die aber genau das gleiche machen, nur optisch schöner.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es mitstarten muss


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut, dann probier ich das einfach mal aus, wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn der PC anfängt zu brennen, mach ein paar Bilder


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das gabs doch schonmal in nem "PCGH In Gefahr"-Video, das ist nix neues mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Aber nett, wenn man den eigenen Rechner brennen sieht.


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der hat absichtlich gebrannt, auf feuerfestem Boden und mit Feuerwehr... laaaangweilig!


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, ich sehe schon, ihr beide wollt euch unbedingt freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Zum Bilder gucken, ja. Den PC bezahlt aber Quanti zu mindestens 90%


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das ist mir wurscht, erst wenn neue Hardware von euch da ist (die mindestens genauso gut ist wie die jetzige) und die auch auf Funktion geprüft wurde, dann können wir VIELLEICHT mal drüber reden, aber auch nur vielleicht 

BTW: hab mein altes Board bei eBay reingestellt, keine 10 Minuten da war es schon gekauft


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn das weiter so schnell geht, dann kann ich mir die Tage schon die ersehnte Asus HD6950 holen 
Hab nämlich nebenbei noch meinen "alten" PC (C2D E6400, 2GiB RAM, ASRock 775i65G, X1950Pro, be quiet NT) für gutes Geld losschlagen können


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn das so für dich richtig scheint, passt es doch. Ich bevorzuga ja 2 PCs, aber jeder wie er will


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wofür 2 PC's? hier liegen noch ein Lappi und ein ordentliches Smartfon rum, das sollte erstmal ausreichen


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ab und zu kommen ja auch mal Freunde oder ein PC spackt rum oder macht gerade irgendetwas wie Video-Rendering


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du willst du doch nur gegen dich selbst spielen, und weil du Split Screen hasst, hast du zwei Rechner.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du bist so fies, ey 
Nene, ein Rechenknecht reicht mir, und wenn der dann auch noch flott genug für alles mögliche ist (von Textverarbeitung über zocken bis Videobearbeitung), und dazu leiser als ein F5-Tornado ist, dann soll mir das erstmal ausreichen  Außerdem, ich kann ja auch immer nur gleichzeitig an einem PC sitzen.


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich benutz 3 gleichzeitig ^^


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Klar, und im Keller nen Druckwasser-Reaktor stehen haben  Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nene, regenerative Energien, dafür is Quanti zuständig. Der will eine WKA bauen


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da wir ja gerade bei Energie sind:
Für eine HD 6950 sollte mein 560W-Netzteil ja locker ausreichen, oder?


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wenn es ein gutes ist, ja locker.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich nehme doch mal an dass das Sharkoon SilentStorm gut ist? 

Klick


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mach mir nen Link, wo ich sehen kann, wieviel W du auf der 12V-Leitung hast


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, das Silent Storm ist schon etwas angestaubt, und schafft nicht mal die 80+-Bronze Zertifizierung. Ich würde ein anderes nehmen.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Reicht das?


> Gesamt: 560 Watt
> Combined Power 3,3V/5V: 155 Watt
> Combined Power 12V: 492 Watt
> Effizienz 84 %


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Softy schrieb:


> Hm, das Silent Storm ist schon etwas angestaubt, und schafft nicht mal die 80+-Bronze Zertifizierung. Ich würde ein anderes nehmen.


 Schau mal in die Sig, er hat es ja schon 


Stefan84 schrieb:


> Reicht das?


 Reicht locker! 500W bekommst du mit einer GPU niemals voll. Und bei Markennetzteilen ist es häufig so, dass eine Überlast von mehreren 100W kurzzeitig kein Problem ist, langfristig würde ich es zwar nicht machen, aber du hast wie gesagt noch dicke Luft.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> Schau mal in die Sig, er hat es ja schon


 

Ich glaube gerade gelesen zu haben, dass die HD 6950 unter Volllast max. 200 Watt aus dem NT saugt (1x 6polig + 1x 8polig). Und bei alternate ist sie jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar, mal sehn wo ich sie jetzt noch her bekomm... Mal den Geizhals fragen


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Geizhals hat immer die besten Preise, komisch 

Ja, rund 200W kommt hin. Wobei man sagen muss, dass der 8-polige Stecker eigentlich nur bei Übertaktung gebraucht wird (oder für den Furmark), denn der PCI-E-Slot gibt 75W, ein 6-Pol 75W und ein 8-Pol 150W. 2x6 hätte es also auch getan, aber naja


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, einmal will ich schon wissen was die Karte kann, und wenns nur für den 3DMark ist...
Wenn alles klappt wie ich mir das denke/wünsche wird heute abend bestellt


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich lese keine Signaturen 

Wenn Du es schon hast, kannst Du es natürlich behalten


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na dann tu das mal, und viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, ob 1 GiB oder gleich 2 GiB  Ich weiss, 1 GiB reicht für 1920x1080 locker aus, aber es ist halt sehr verlockend gleich den doppelten Speicher zu haben, der Aufpreis beträgt nur 10 Euro.
Laut dem PCGH-Leistungsindex liegt die 1024er 6950 sogar VOR der 2048er 6950, wenn auch nur 0,9%.


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie gesagt, da du ja über Full-HD nicht hinauskommst und auch keine so anfordernden HD-Mods benutzen kannst (dafür reicht die HD 6950 schlicht nicht aus), brauchst du auch keine 2 GiB. Die Version mit 1 GiB ist meist (kaum messbar!) schneller als die mit 2 GiB, da der Leistungsindex in der PCGH zum einen so konzipiert ist, dass der Vorteil einer 2 GiB-Version nicht ausgespielt werden kann und zum anderen ist bei dieser Version meist der Speicher bzw. seine Latenzen etwas höher, aus Stabilitätsgründen. Merkst du in Spielen aber nichts von.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gerade zum Knallerpreis gecheckt 

 *>>>MEINS<<< *


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was ist?


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Preis ist ja mal ultragünstig (zumindet im Moment) danke Alternate das es bei euch nicht vorrätig war  Hatte da grad angerufen und die konnte keinen Liefertermin nennen, also hab ich den Herrn Geizhals gebeten mir zu helfen, natürlich mit dem Punkt "sofort verfügbar" 
Und ich hoffe bei computeruniverse.net heisst sofort auch *SOFORT *


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Naja, ob 205€ jetzt so günstig sind...


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich denke mal er ist angemessen für die (hoffentlich) gebotene Leistung.
Wo sind eigentlich die Stromanschlüsse? Auch nach hinten wie bei meiner GTX 460 oder zur Seite? Kann auf diversen Bildern nichts erkennen...


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Scheint, als wären sie wie beim Referenzdesign nach oben gerichtet:

http://www.drivecity.de/images/product_images/320/705666_3__43424-3.jpg


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die Asus ist ja auch im Referenzdesign, von den anderen Lüftern mal abgesehen, oder? Dann müssten die also auch nach oben zeigen. Werden halt die PCIe-Kabel etwas zurechtgebogen, dann liegen sie auch nicht im Weg. Freu mich schon wie Bolle "uff dat Ding"  Bin mal gespannt was die Karte benchmark-mäßig auf dem Kasten hat


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich weiß nicht auswendig, ob sie ein Eigendesign ist, aber wahrscheinlich ist es.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Oh Man, ich frag hier rum wie blöde, ich werds doch übermorgen sehen


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Echt mal


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Okok, ich sag/schreib schon nix mehr (glaubste ja wohl selber nich )...
Dann sollte ich erstmal die nächsten Wochen/Monate/Jahre Ruhe haben, ist ja dann so gut wie alles neu. Zu guter Letzt vielleicht noch ne kleine System-SSD, aber dann ist auch irgendwann mal Schluss! Obwohl, die Lüfter könnten auch mal neu, und......


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Und die G11 ist ja auch schon was älter und der Megahalems auch und das Netzteil ist nicht optimal und schicke Gehäuse braucht man immer mal neu und ne neue Wasserkühlung, ..., ... 

Viel Spaß dann, hoffentlich bist du zufrieden und hoffentlich ist die Karte mit dem System kompatibel


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wasserkühlung? Naja, ich hab nen Eimer Wasser neben dem Rechner stehen, weil ich will ja im Internet surfen... Zählt das schon als Wasserkühlung? 
Die G11 wird zu Weihnachten ausgetauscht, das ist auch schon geplant.
Wie meinst du das mit "kompatibel"? Sollte doch in nen PCI-Steckplatz passen, oder?


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ach man weiß nie, manchmal fangen unsere Empfehlungen plötzlich an zu brennen...


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Kann nicht sein, ich bin nicht Mitar... ähm Sklave von NobLorRos, und hab auch nicht beantragt ferngemoddet zu werden


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Völlig egal, was wir aufschreiben fängt an zu brennen, Punkt!


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ihr habt was geschrieben? Ich seh nix 
Nene, das muss dann wieder rund 2 Jahre halten, das ist so mein "Aufrüst-Modus"...

EDIT:
"alter" RAM eben auch verkauft (das geht ja schneller als ich dachte...)


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Solange wir Bilder bekommen, ist alles gut


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bilder von was? Die Grafkkarte hat genug Bilder im Netz 
Aber Benchmark-Ergebnisse präsentiere ich euch natürlich gerne, und auch ein Bild wenn ich sie eingebaut habe...


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nich Google Bilder, wir brauchen neue Bilder


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hehe, ich werde sehen was ich machen kann


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Braver Jung


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich bin immer lieb 
(gut, ausser der PC macht Mucken...)


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Sorry für den neuerlichen Doppelpost, aber irgendwas haut bei meinem Knecht nicht so ganz hin 
Hab jetzt nochmal ein paar Tests gemacht (u.a. 3DMark's) um nen Vergleich zur neuen GraKa zu haben.
Und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die CPU mindestens einmal in die Tjunction von 98°C rasselt. Wann genau das ist kann ich nicht sagen, wenn die Tests durch sind dann ist die Temperatur schon lang wieder auf dem Normal-Soll (~50 Grad unter Last). 
Hat da CoreTemp nen Lesefehler (hab Version 1.0), oder woran kann das liegen? Merke auch nicht das sich die CPU heruntertaktet oder so.

Beim 3DMark05 ist das komischerweise auch so. Das kann doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen oder? 

Einen falsch montierten Kühler kann ich ausschließen, habe alles nochmal geprüft, ist alles so wie es sein muss. WLP habe ich auch drauf...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was passiert genau, schaltet sich der Rechner ab oder wird das nur angezeigt?
Kann auch ein defekter Sensor sein.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Rechner läuft ganz normal weiter, ob er sich runtertaktet seh ich leider nicht...
Bei allen 4 Kernen zeigt mir CoreTemp nach z.B. dem 3DMark05 einen Maximalwert von 98°C an, der MSI Afterburner sagt mir das die GraKa wie es sich gehört weiterrechnet..
CPU-Lüfter dreht auch nicht hoch, bleibt in der Stellung wie er ist...

EDIT:
Mir fällt grad ein, ich hatte das auch schonmal bei prime95, da ist die Temp innerhalb weniger Sekunden von 35 auf 80°C gestiegen... Hab dann den Rechner mal neu gestartet, da haben die Werte plötzlich gestimmt (nach 10 Minuten ~55°C)


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich gehe von einem Auslesefehler aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jop, sehe ich auch so.
Lass mal Prime laufen und schau nach ob sich die Taktfrequenz ändert, wenn die Temperatur zu stark ansteigt.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

prime läuft jetzt seit 10 Minuten, bisher ist die Maximaltemperatur im Core 1 mit 54°C...
Wenn das Problem mit der Temperatur auftrat, dann schon nach wenigen Sekunden.
Takt ist stabil bei 3700 MHz


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Stefan84 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bis zum nächsten Neustart.  Wie gesagt, der Fehler tritt nicht immer auf, sondern leider nur sporadisch. Gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich im Hintergrund mitloggen kann wie sich die Taktfrequenz unter Last verhält?

EDIT:
Hab mal ein Bild von CoreTemp angehangen, aber viel zur Ursache erkennt man da nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wüsste ich aus dem Stehgreif keines. Aber 80°C geht nicht, wenn du manchmal nur 55°C hast. Da hat der Sensor eine Macke.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Naja, nicht nur manchmal, sondern meistens scheint der Sensor normal zu funktionieren, nur unter Last scheint er wohl etas zu spinnen...
Jetzt ist die Frage: behalten oder reklamieren?


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da halte ich mich mal raus, aber defekte Sensoren (sofern er denn manchmal wirklich spinnt) können lästig werden, bei 80°C kann der PC drosseln oder abschalten.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, dann werd ich die ganze Sache mal weiter beobachten...
Grade eben ist auch endlich (nach über einer Woche) der SilentWings PWM angekommen. Da war alternate mal nicht so fix 

Ha, jetzt hab ich ihn erwischt!!
Hatte grad wieder mal prime laufen lassen, und da ist der doch tatsächtlich mit einem Kern in die 98°C geknallt, allerdings wirklich nur für einen Sekundenbruchteil, die Temperatur ist dann sofort wieder auf die ursprünglichen ~50 Grad gefallen. CPU hat sich nicht heruntergetaktet


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Warum eigentlich immer der Silent Wings? Klar, ist ein super Lüfter. Aber der Vorteil gegenüber günstigen Modellen ist einzig und allein das Lager! Bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen hat man so z.B. ein leises Summen statt Knattern oder Schleifen. Der Lüfter ist sonst nicht besser, für 1500rpm ist er zwar sehr leise, aber eben auch nicht stärker als ähnlich laute Modelle mit 800-900rpm ("dank" Widerstandsoptimierten Lüfterblättern).


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Habe doch auch nie behauptet das er das Nonplusultra ist, oder?  Den Megahalems gab es halt "damals" in der SilentWings-Edition, und damit war ich auch super zufrieden. Und da hab ich mir gedacht "nimmste halt wieder einen". Aber Recht haste, allein das Lager und die Lamellen auf den Flügeln rechtfertigen noch lang nicht den Preis. Ist so wie bei allen Markensachen, der Name wird teuer mitbezahlt 

Aber nochmal zur CPU: scheint also wohl doch ein Sensor- oder Auslesefehler zu sein.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ja, der Silent Wings ist einfach spitze, aber für die meisten lohnt er sich nicht, für den Preis bekomme ich 3 Enermax T.B. Silence, die sind noch leiser und mit 3 Lüftern hab ich auch mehr Luftstrom.

CPU: Wie äußert sich der Fehler denn? Springt er einfach mal schnell auf 80°C und dann irgendwann wieder zurück oder zeigt der Sensor nach einem Start 80°C und beim nächsten Neustart ist er wieder normal?


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Fan: Recht hast du 
CPU: also, nach dem starten ganz normale Temperaturentwicklung (~30°C), nur bei Volllast (hier prime95 Small FFT's), und das auch nicht immer, geht mindestens ein Kern für Sekundenbruchteile in die Tjunction, fällt danach aber SOFORT wieder auf den Wert der direkt davor angezeigt wurde (fällt also nicht langsam wieder ab).

Man stelle sich das so vor: 
1. CoreTemp starten
2. Prime95 starten
3. etwas warten
4. Temperatur unter Volllast ~50-55°C
5. ZACK! ein Kern schießt in die Tjunction, alle anderen bleiben normal
6. einen Wimpernschlag später alle Temperaturen wieder bei rund 50-55°C

CPU taktet sich NICHT herunter, auch jault der CPU-Lüfter nicht ansatzweise auf. Danach kann prime noch stundenlang laufen, es passiert nichts weiter...


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dass der CPU-Lüfter nicht hochdreht ist logisch, so schnell geht das nicht, wenn die Temperatur nur kurz hochschnellt 

Ich würde die CPU zurückschicken. Ob sie sich drosselt, weißt du nicht, CPU-Z braucht immer eine Zeit, bis Änderungen angezeigt werden und andere Programme ebenso. In Spielen könnte das ggf. in kurzen Rucklern enden. Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, was du jetzt machst, aber nach meiner Meinung ist einer der Sensoren defekt. Kannst du aber auch mit anderen Programmen als CoreTemp testen, versuch mal RealTemp.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Well done 
Ich lass grad mal den "RealTemp"-eigenen Sensortest laufen. Keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert, aber ich werds ja dann sehen.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was heißt hier "Well done"?


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mir war mal so Immer gut durchgebraten...
So, Test passed, siehe angehängte Grafik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheint also wohl ein Problem von CoreTemp zu sein
Und Grafikkarte wurde soeben versandt


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Aus dem Test kann man ja nicht viel lesen. Gut, der zweite Kern (Core 1) ist immer etwas kühler, kann am Sensor liegen, kann an der Montage des Kühlers liegen, an der Wärmeleitpaste oder am Kern selbst.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

War bei meinem C2Q auch schon so, das nicht alle Kerne die selbe Temperatur hatten.
Ich werd jetzt nochmal prime95 ne Weile laufen lassen und nebenbei RealTemp, mal sehn ob der Fehler dann immer noch auftritt.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie gesagt, Kerne haben nur selten die gleiche Temperatur (s.o.), aber es ging ja um den Fehler, der war ja nicht da.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Genau darum ging es.
Habe jetzt mein Sys nochmal neu gestartet, und gleich mal prime95 und danach Core Damage laufen lassen. Temperaturüberwachung mit RealTemp. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das die CPU-Voltage unter Last ganz schon einbricht (im UEFI sind 1,25V eingestellt, Vcore unter Last siehe ASRock-Tool). Temperaturen haben sich stets im absolut unkritischen Bereich bewegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Spannungseinbruch unter Last ist normal. Es gibt eine Funktion, mit der man gegensteuern kann. Das Phänomen heißt VDroop, die Gegenfunktion Loadline Calibration. Aber wenn das System stabil läuft, würde ich die LLC nicht nutzen.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die LLC habe ich auf "Level 5" (beim ASRock Z68 Pro3 kann man das in 5 "Ebenen" einstellen).
System läuft soweit stabil, also werd ich da auch nichts großartig ändern.
Morgen noch die neue GraKa rein, hoffen das mein RAM bald wieder da ist und gut ist 

Apropos RAM: ich hab ja dann den einen 4GB-Riegel über, den könnte ich doch rein theoretisch dann auch eingebaut lassen, oder? Wären dann einmal 2x4GB als Kit und der einzelne 4GB. Ist beides DDR3-1333 mit 9-9-9-27. Das Kit müsste dann ja im Dual Channel laufen, oder deaktiviert der sich automatisch sobald noch ein einzelnes Riegelchen dazukommt? (Ich weiss, es ist nicht ratsam verschiedenen RAM zu mischen, aber der ist halt gerade da...)


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du musst nicht die Anzahl der Riegel im Vordergrund haben, sondern die Anzahl der Kanäle. Dann kommst du schnell darauf, dass dann ein Riegel einen einzelnen Kanal hat und zwei Riegel sich den anderen teilen müssen. Ergo ist es dann ein kleines bisschen langsamer von der Anbindung her, da ich bezweifle, dass der PC den zweiten Riegel auf dem doppelt belegten Kanal nur im Notfall einsetzt. Aber 8GB reichen ohnehin mehr als aus.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ja, 8GB sind im Moment mehr als ausreichend.
Na dann leg ich den "Ersatz-RAM" auf Halde, man weiss ja nie was passiert. Und so kann ich zur Not den Rechner trotzdem weiterverwenden, sollte der Corsair wider Erwarten doch mal wieder versagen.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Eben. Oder du schenkst ihn mir, ich brauche nämlich noch Nachschub


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft NoName-RAM in deinen Rechner einbauen, dazu noch ohne Heatspreader und in einer echt hässlichen Farbe???


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Name interessiert mich nicht, solange Mushkin nicht draufsteht 

Die Farbe ist mir egal und Heatspreader brauche ich nicht


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Verschenken tu ich ihn trotzdem nicht 
Ausserdem, im Moment brauch ich ihn ja noch und du hast auch schon 4 GiB 
Bin echt am grübeln mir noch nen zweites 8GB-Kit zu bestellen... Ich weiss, ist absolut unnötig und ich laste ihn eh nie aus, aber bei den derzeitigen Preisen ist das echt ne große Versuchung...


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jaa ich brauch aber noch 4 

Aktualisier mal deine Signatur, da ist immernoch die 460


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab ja im Moment auch noch die 460er eingebaut 
Die neue 6950 kommt erst morgen (hoffentlich)...


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich will Bilder sehen, ich arbeite doch nicht umsonst


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bilder gibts erst wenn ich die Karte auch habe 
Mensch sind die Leute ungeduldig


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich bin nicht ungeduldig, ich warte nur auf meinen Lohn


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dein Lohn sind Bilder? Weia, du bist ja echt günstig im "Unterhalt" 
Ich denke mal morgen mittag wird sie hier eintreffen, nach meinem Zahnarzt-Besuch eine schöne "Belohnung"...


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na dann mach mal so viele Bilder wie auf die Kamera passen


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bringt ja nix wenn ich hier nur 15 am Stück hochladen kann. Und in der Digicam ist ne 32GB-Karte drin, das gibt einige Bilder...
Oder willst du jeden Spannungswandler und Kondi sehen? 

Wenn ich Bilder gemacht hab (auch im eingebauten Zustand) werden erstmal die Benchmarks laufen lassen, dann kann ich hier Vergleichswerte posten  Von der GTX460 hab ich sie mir schon notiert


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Braver Jung


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was meinste: aufgrund der sehr günstigen Preise nochmal nen 8GB-Kit holen (und mehr als 3/4 davon verhungern lassen, sprich -> nix zu tun) oder doch erstmal mit den 8GB "zufrieden" geben und hoffen das die Preise so weit im Keller bleiben (bis DDR4 rauskommt sicherlich)?

Und ich bin immer brav (zumindest wenn ich schlafe )


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

16GB ist völlig unnötig. Günstige Preise hin oder her, du hast ja nix davon


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Deswegen sach ich ja, 3/4 davon sind am verhungern und Däumchendrehen... Von den 8GB werd ich auch denke mal max. 6 auslasten.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du brauchst die 16GB ja nicht. Können noch so günstig sein, alles Geld, für das du keine Mehrleistung bekommst, ist rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hast du auch wieder recht...
Ich bin gespannt wie fix mein Knecht dann mit der neuen Karte ist, das muss wieder ne weile reichen


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Sooo viel schneller natürlich nicht aber du wirst es merken


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich will Zahlen sehen und nix hören 
Danach kann dieser Fred wieder einstauben...


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bis ich meine Bilder hab läuft hier erstmal Party 

Jetzt sollten wir aber mal aufhören, sonst kommen die Mods


----------



## Stefan84 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Sag ich ja, nicht zu sehr in Offtopic abdriften, war immer mein Reden 
Ich kenn die Mods, bin in nem Autoforum selbst einer...

Ich hab übrigens mal das "Xonar Audiocenter" in der msconfig deaktiviert, ist nix weiter passiert, Töne und Klänge sind ganz normal, wie mit dem Center... Und meine Karte knackt immer 2x beim ein- und ausschalten.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Komische Karten haben wir  Naja, dann bis du deine Karte hast


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, heute scheint DHL (*D*er *H*urtige *L*ieferdienst) seinem Namen keine Ehre zu machen, heute heisst es eher "*D*auert *H*alt *L*änger" 
Versandstatus ist immer noch bei nur 20%, ich glaub das Dingens kommt heute nicht bei mir an... Und dabei war ich doch so tapfer beim Zahnarzt (Wurzelbehandlung) 

EDIT:
Wie ich gesagt hatte, Postfrau hat heute *NICHT *zweimal geklingelt


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jetzt kann man hier schon liken, ich glaub's ja nicht . Schade mit deinem Rechner


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft ich werde mit diesem Facebook-Mist verschont, aber anscheinend hab ich mich da getäuscht 
Sendungsstatus hat sich immer noch nix getan, aber wehe dem wenn es morgen nicht kommt


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann musste dich persönlich beschweren gehen


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Grade ne Mail von alternate erhalten, der RAM war tatsächlich defekt und wird ausgetauscht


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So ist Alternate, der Service ist super


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das stimmt, und für diesen Service bezahl ich auch gern ein paar Euro mehr... Da ist jetzt übrigens auch wieder die Asus 6950 lieferbar.
Service scheint aber nicht überall bekannt zu sein 

Hab über Nacht mal prime95 komplett laufen lassen und die Temps mittels RealTemp aufgezeichnet, gab kein einziges Problem mit der Temperatur, also ist CoreTemp "kaputt"


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das war ziemlich unnötig ^^ Nach maximal 30 Minuten haben sich bei einem aktiv gekühlten System die temperaturen entgültig gestgelegt.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Darum gings mir ja auch nicht, sondern ich wollte wissen ob irgendwann irgendwo nochmal die 98°C auftauchen  Hat es aber nicht.
Welches Programm ist eigentlich besser wenns wirklich nur darum geht die CPU maximal auszulasten? prime95 oder Core Damage? Ich denke mal die nehmen sich beide nicht viel...


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Grobe Staffelung:

Spielealltag: Basis
Videorendering: +3-5°C
Prime95: +7-10°C
Core Damage: +10-20°C

Core Damage ist das einzige Programm, dass 100% Auslastung auf Hardware-Ebene bringt. Prime nimmt man eigentlich zum Alltagstest (/Dauertest) bzw. um Rechenfehler zu erkennen und Core Damage nur dann, wenn man wissen will, die der PC an der technischen Grenze arbeitet.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nach 10 Minuten Core Damage haben sich die Temperaturen bei 49/55/51/51°C eingependelt, mehr passiert da auch nicht mehr... Ich fürchte meine CPU friert 
Hab ja jetzt den PWM-Lüfter am Megahalems, und jetzt regelt die Lüftersteuerung auch in feinen Schritten schön nach oben (Idle ~900 U/min, Last ~1500 U/min)


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ist doch super  Würde aber die Drehzahlen noch etwas heruntersetzen, sowohl im Leerlauf, als auch unter Last. 

Meine Staffelung gilt übrigens für nicht ganz so starke Kühler


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da muss ich doch gleich glatt mal gucken wie weit ich im UEFI noch runtergehen kann


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bei den Temperaturen in Core Damage würde ich sagen, du solltest mal 1000-1200rpm ausprobieren. Im Leerlauf kannst du gerne (falls du den Lüfter auch da nch hörst) auf 600rpm gehen, dann ist Ruhe


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, hab die Lüftersteuerung mal von "Level 3" auf "Level 1" runtergesetzt, Drehzahl liegt jetzt bei ~760 U/min, weiter runter gehts mit dem Board nicht... Mit SpeedFan kann ich die Drehzahl leider nicht auslesen, geht nur mit dem ASRock-Tool. Loadline-Calibration hab ich jetzt von "Level 5" auf "Level 3" gesetzt, ist ein guter Mittelwert den die CPU denke mal sehr gut verkraftet.
Im Idle liegen die Temps immer noch bei 29/30/30/30°C, da hat sich also nichts verändert. Als Target-Temperatur hab ich 55°C eingestellt.


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na dann schmeiß Core Damage nochmal an.

Warum hast du die LCC verändert? Überprüfe aber so oder so am besten mal, was jetzt mit der Lastspannung passiert.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gerade gelaufen  Temps 53/50/51/51°C, ich kann nicht meckern... Naja dadurch das ich die LLC jetzt auf Level 3 gesetzt hab bricht die Spannung nicht mehr zu sehr ein, sie liegt jetzt bei Last nur ca. 4% unter den standardmäßigen 1,20V


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Warum hast du die LLC überhaupt verändert? Solange man nicht übertaktet ist eine möglichst niedrige Spannung anzustreben und wenn die LLC da schon einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung macht, ist das doch wünschenswert. Erst wenn du anfängst zu übertakten würde ich die LLC so einstellen, dass die Spannung nicht mehr einbricht.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Habe den Wert jetzt auf "4" festgelegt, lieber soll die CPU unter Last etwas mehr Strom bekommen als ich einen BS (hatte ich ja schonmal, da wars zu wenig Spannung). Beim Wert "5" ist die LLC anscheinend ausgeschaltet, bzw. hat den niedrigst möglichen Wert.


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wann übertaktest du?


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Habe den Multi auf 40 gesetzt, macht 4,0 GHz. EIST natürlich aktiviert.

Endlich bewegt sich der Laster der DHL-Sendeverfolgung! Hat ja lang gedauert bis der ausgepennt hat


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Vergiss mal nicht die Spannung festzusetzen, sonst tuts weh!


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

1,205 v


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Braver Jung


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hehe.
IGP hab ich ganz abgeschaltet (brauch ich ja eh nicht), alle anderen Spannungen hab ich entweder auf den Vorgaben oder auf "Auto" gelassen.
Die Temperaturen bewegen sich selbst auf Fan-Level 1 immer noch um die 30 Grad, und das bei 21°C Raumtemperatur


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Leerlauftemperatur ist ja egal und auf BIOSwerte darf man sich neuerdings auch nicht mehr verlassen 

Auto ist immer schlecht, vermeiden wo möglich!


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Lieber lass ich die so als ne zu hohe oder zu niedrige Spannung einzustellen, weiss ja leider nicht was die brauchen an Strom 

Hab jetzt mal die Standard-Spannungen aufgeschrieben und auf diesen Wert festgesetzt:

Vcore: 1,205 V
IGPU Voltage: 1,00 V fixed
DRAM Voltage: 1,495 V
PCH Voltage: 1,059 V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1,795 V
VTT Voltage: 1,057 V
VCCSA Voltage: 0,925 V ()

Sind die Werte so in Ordnung oder sollte ich einen/mehrere ändern?


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie hoch die Werte sein müssen 

VCore ist die CPU-Spannung, IGPU ist klar, DRam auch, PCH ist der Mainboardchipsatz, CPU PLL ist eine Spannung für's CPU-Feintuning, VTT und VCCSA weiß ich so nicht auswendig. Wenn das die Standardwerte sind, passt das schon. Im Prinzip ist da nicht mehr viel übrig, was du festsetzen müsstest, da ist ja alles wichtige dabei.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut, dann bin ich genauso weit wie du  Die beiden letzten weiss ich nämlich auch nicht, aber ich hab mal das als Wert genommen was das UEFI meinte mir als momentane Spannung anzeigen zu müssen...


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na dann sollte es doch auch stimmen


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hab grad wieder Core Damage laufen, bis jetzt ohne Auffälligkeiten 
Ne kleine Frage am Rande: wie funktioniert das Bilder einfügen hier im Forum? Also das die Bilder gleich die richtige Größe (z.B. 800x600 oder 1024x768) haben und ihr euch nicht immer durch die Miniaturansichten klicken müsst?


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab keine Ahnung  Normalerweise benutzt man die Miniaturansicht, damit alles übersichtlicher bleibt.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut, sollst ja auch was tun für deine verlangten Bilder


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Guck mal auf meinen Postcounter, da ist schon eine Menge getan. Vor der Ferien war der noch bei 4700


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na, in diese Regionen werde ich nie entschwinden... So ist das halt wenn man überall seinen Senf zu gibt 
So, nun belassen wir das OT aber wieder und konzentrieren uns auf morgen mittag (ich denke mal gegen 12 Uhr)...


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Und wag dich ja nicht ohne Bilder wieder herzukommen


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich machs wie NobLorRos und mach ein Foto vom Kartong  (PS: ist mit Absicht falsch geschrieben )


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, die Spannungen habe ich jetzt alle (bis auf Vcore) wieder auf die Auto-Werte gesetzt, denn Winhorst beglückwünschte mich zu der Änderung mit einem Bluescreen, der folgenden Text enthielt:
*"A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval". *
Da das jetzt das erste Mal aufgetreten ist nachdem ich die Spannungen geändert habe, kann es ja eigentlich nur damit zu tun haben...


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

DRam Voltage kannst du weiterhin festlegen, sofern du wirklich 1,5V-Ram hast. Es ist wie gesagt nicht ratsam, beim Übertakten die Werte auf Auto zu lassen. Vielleicht weiß Google oder dein ASRock-Tool ja, wie die Lastspannungen der verschiedenen Einstellungen sind.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab schonmal ne ganze Runde gegockelt, aber zu diesem Bluescreen nicht wirklich weiterführende Info's bekommen, woran er Fehler liegen könnte... 
Die DRAM-Voltage setze ich wieder auf 1,5V fest, sobald der Corsair wieder eingebaut ist/wird.

Grafikkarte befindet sich laut DHL in der Zustellung 

Das ASRock-Tool zeigt zwar Spannungen an, inwieweit ich denen trauen kann weiss ich aber nicht. Unten mal die abgelesenen Werte (links Last, rechts Idle):

VCore Voltage: 1,154V / 1,200V
DRAM Voltage: 1,575V / 1,575V
VTT Voltage: 1,066V / 1,066V
VCCSA Voltage: 0,925V / 0,925V
+3,3V Voltage: 3,392V / 3,408V
+5V Voltage: 5,136V / 5,136V
+12V Voltage: 12,091V / 12,144V
PCH Voltage: 1,106V / 1,106V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1,802V / 1,802V


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich finde es schon merkwürdig, dass die CPU PLL-Voltage einen ganzen Volt einbrechen soll (Tippfehler?).


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Es ist endlich vollbracht 
Wie ich geschrieben hatte: PUNKT 12, ich wiederhole, *PUNKT 12 Uhr* klingelt Christel von der Post (keine Ahnung ob sie wirklich so heisst ), und bringt mir ein kleines Paket vorbei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also den Kartong mal geöffnet, und was tritt hervor?? *Noch *ein Kartong!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, denke mir: "Doppelt hält besser.". Also den 2. Kartong aufgemacht... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag mal, wollen die mich hier veräppeln?? NOCH ein Kartong!! (So langsam glaub ich das die Karte nur 10x10cm groß ist, und ich hier noch 20 Kartongs öffnen muss )
Also mal den Deckel des 3. Kartongs öffnen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen!!!  Wer eine Vorliebe für Kartongs hat, dem sei die Karte wärmstens empfohlen!!

Also, mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig, buddel ich mich mal weiter in die Tiefen, und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit fand ich plötzlich DAS: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsichtig mal das "kleine" Kärtchen mit dem Zubehör rausgehoben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Lieferumfang sind also: die Karte, 1 (!) Adapter von 2x 5,25-Zoll Stromanschluss auf 1x 6-pin PCIe, 1x Adapter von DVI auf VGA, eine Crossfire-Brücke sowie ein "SpeedSetup"-Heftchen und die Treiber-CD. Etwas spärlich, aber naja... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also den ganzen Krimskrams erstmal zur Seite gelegt und die gGPU (geile Graphics Processing Unit ) ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit, so gut. Da das Schätzelein aber auch in den PC muss hieß es nun abklemmen und Seitenwand entfernen. Hier noch ein Bild mit meiner "alten" Gigabyte GTX460 OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht, schön viel Platz... Gut das ich ein Cosmos S habe, denn die 6950 ist ne richtige Wuchtbrumme. Das sollte man beachten, falls man nur einen Midi-Tower besitzt, das könnte eng werden.
Hier GTX 460 & HD 6950 im direkten Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ja nun der PCIe- x16 so leer war und sich nach einer neuen GPU gesehnt hat, habe ich nicht lange gezögert und habe die beiden vereint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man auch schön das die beiden Stromanschlüsse nach vorn zeigen. Ich würde es zwar besser finden wenn die Anschlüsse wie bei der GTX460 zur Seite zeigen würden, aber man(n) kann ja nicht alles haben 

Das ganze mal aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt, die Karte misst fast stolze 30cm, also Augen auf bei der Gehäusewahl 

Nachdem ich alles angeschlossen und die Karte festgeschraubt hatte, sieht es in meinem Case nun so aus (hab ich dann auch so belassen und die Seitenwand wieder montiert):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bitte zu beachten: die Lüfter, die auf diesem Bild pink erscheinen, leuchten in natura *rot*! 



Hm, nachdem ich das Teil nun eingebaut hab, ist trotzdem irgendwie alles dunkel geblieben... Hab ich was falsch angeschlossen, ist die Karte defekt?? NEIN, ich hab einfach den PC noch nicht eingeschaltet  Also mal auf's Power-Knöpfchen gedrückt, die Karte jault kurz auf () um sofort wieder in einen fast unhörbaren Modus zu verfallen. Den POST-Screen hab ich dann auch gesehen, also scheine ich doch alles korrekt eingebaut zu haben.
Nachdem ich dann den aktuellen Catalyst-Treiber installiert habe und den Rechner ordnungsgemäß neu gestartet habe, fand ich im MSI Afterburner folgende Angaben vor:

AMD RADEON HD6900 SERIES
7.14.10.0855, Catalyst 11.8 

Hat also alles geklappt, die Temperatur hat sich bei 38°C bewegt, was in einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 25% resultiert.
Und da ich natürlich wissen wollte ob sich die Investition gelohnt hat, hab ich gleich mal diverse Benchmarks laufen lassen 


"alte" GTX 460 OC vs.                                                        "neue" HD 6950



 3DMark2001 SE:                             48.941 Punkte  |                                                              60.668 Punkte


 3DMark 05:                                    32.282 Punkte  |                                                              33.635 Punkte*


 3DMark 06:                                    22.996 Punkte  |                                                              26.019 Punkte


 3DMark Vantage:                            15.175 Punkte  |                                                              20.256 Punkte*


 3DMark 11:                                      3.552 Punkte  |                                                                4.960 Punkte*


 Unigine Heaven:                                  995 Punkte  |                                                                1.169 Punkte
 
(*=Grafiktreiber wurde nicht korrekt erkannt, warum auch immer )
Die Lüftersteuerung der Karte regelt sehr feinfühlig nach oben, über 45% Geschwindigkeit bin ich in den Benchmarks nicht hinausgekommen 


Ich hoffe das war jetzt ausführlich genug, denn jetzt werde ich die Karte mal etwas anzocken


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hoffe, dass du mit den Benchmarkergebnissen zufrieden bist, denn wenn du es bist, hat sich die Karte ja gelohnt!

Schöne Bilder, jetzt bin ich wieder bereit zu helfen


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jepp, bin ganz zufrieden mit ihr 
Was mich halt nur wundert ist das einige Benchmarks sagen das der Grafiktreiber nicht erkannt/unterstützt wird?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der 3D Mark 05 ist viel zu alt und kann weder etwas mit großen Neuerungen im Treiber, noch mit dem Leistungspotenzial aktueller Karten so richtig etwas anfangen.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Naja, der 3DMark Vantage und der 3DMark 11 haben sich aber auch beschwert, und zumindest die sollten doch mit der Hardware zurechtkommen, oder?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was genau stand da denn?


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



			
				3DMark-HP schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten).: *Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert.*


Da musst ich den Test doch glatt nochmal laufen lassen, habs mir nicht gemerkt  Das steht sowohl beim 05er als auch beim Vantage und 11er...
Wenn ich das so richtig lese wird wohl alles korrekt berechnet, bzw. läuft korrekt durch, nur wird es nirgendwo veröffentlicht (brauch ich ja auch nicht)


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hast du denn den NVidia-Treiber *vor dem Umbau* deinstalliert und den Rechner nicht mehr neu gestartet (also nur noch heruntergefahren)? Wenn du den Rechner danach mit der 460 noch laufen hattest, können noch Treiber von NVidia drauf sein.

Vergiss nicht, das CCC richtig einzustellen! Wenn du willst, kann ich dir helfen


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Korrekt so hab ich es gemacht: Rechner an > nVidia-Treiber deinstalliert > heruntergefahren > Karte getauscht > Rechner an > CCC installiert (der aktuelle 11.8er von der HP) 
Na dann schieß mal los was ich im CCC alles einstellen kann/sollte  Ist ja neuerdings nur noch auf englisch.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ist es nicht, wenn du auf "Individual Downloads" gehst, kannst du die deutsche Version herunterladen 

Mach am Besten mal ein paar Screenes von deinem Treiber.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

 Stimmt, bei AMD war das ja anders... Lang keine Radeon mehr gehabt...
Aber anscheinend kann ich das nach dem Setup nicht mehr ändern, sondern muss es komplett neu installieren...

Welche Screens brauchst du genau?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Eigentlich nur welche von der 3D-Seite, also die Spieleeinstellungen, den Rest schaffst du auch alleine


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, nachdem ich jetzt das CCC und den Treiber mühsam einzeln installiert hab, gibts das jetzt auch in deutsch 
Hier deine gewünschte Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der "Cayman" scheint ein ganz schöner Hitzkopf zu sein, im Furmark 1.9.1 wird der stolze 89°C heiss, dementsprechend heult auch der Lüfter auf. Da war die GTX 460 aber besser, die hatte über 20°C weniger, und deswegen auch der Lüfter viel leiser... Aber naja, ohne Saft keine Kraft


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Cayman ist kein Hizkopf, er ist für aktuelle Verhältnisse sogar noch relativ sparsam, eine GTX 560 Ti hat mWn sogar noch etwas mehr Stromverbrauch. Die einzigen aktuellen Karten, die wirklich zu viel Strom für ihre Leistung brauchen sind GTX 470, 480 und ggf. noch 580, obwohl der Chip schon deutlich besser ist. Aber solange die Karte in Spielen schön die Klappe... äh den Lüfter hält, ist ja alles in Ordnung 

Beim Treiber lege ich ganz gerne (2. Option) das AF immer auf 16x fest, da nicht alle Spiele diese Option bieten. In Spielen dann natürlich kein AF mehr anschalten. Bei der Tesselation ist es etwas komplizierter: Was das ist dürftest du ja wissen (wenn nicht: Google!). Das Häkchen "AMD Optimiert" heißt, dass AMD festlegt, wie stark Tesselation zum Einsatz kommt, wenn das Spiel diese vorsieht. Kannst du drinlassen, musst du aber nicht. Würde die Tesselation da auf "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" setzen, wenn das Spiel DX11 nutzt. Wenn es dann ruckelt, einfach manuell im Treiber die Tesselation ausschalten.

Das Catalyst A.I. auf "Hohe Qualität", damit der Boden weniger flimmert, Häkchen drinlassen. Rest sieht OK aus. Wenn du es eingeschaltet hast, muss Triple-Buffering ganz unten noch aus (nur bei VSync anschalten).

In alten Spielen ist der AA-Modus noch interessant. Unter DX9 wird nämlich SSAA (Regler ganz nach rechts) unterstützt und wenn du dann im Treiber Kantenglättung forcierst (oder falls vorhanden im Spiel dazuschaltest) wird das ganze Bild sehr gut geglättet. Bei neuen Spielen hat eine Karte dafür aber zu wenig Leistung.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Danke dir 
Hab jetzt mal alles so eingestellt wie du beschrieben hast, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt... Was Tesselation ist weiss ich (danke Print-PCGH). Konnte bis jetzt aber noch nicht groß Nutzen daraus ziehen, habe bis jetzt noch kein Spiel was es nutzen könnte. Aber die Tage findet noch _Portal 2_ zu mir, da geht bestimmt noch einiges...

Das mit dem Hitzkopf meinte ich jetzt im direkten Vergleich zur GTX 460, da war ich halt andere Temperaturen "gewohnt"  Wie gesagt, muss mich jetzt erstmal wieder bei AMD einfuchsen, die letzte die ich von AMD hatte war ne HD 3850


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So große Unterschiede zwischen AMD und NVidia hast du ja nicht und die aktuellen AMDs sind sogar etwas sparsamer unter Last.

Portal unterstützt keine Tesselation, hier ist aber Super Sampling drin. Tesselation hast du in Hawx 2, Metro 2033, Battlefield 3, Metro: The Last Light. Anno 1404 glaube ich auch. Fällt mir jetzt spontan ein.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, habs jetzt mal angetestet, so viel mehr FPS hab ich gar nicht im Vergleich zu meiner GTX 460... Allerdings kann ich jetzt die Detaillevel viel höher schrauben. Da wo vorher max 4x MSAA ging, geht jetzt ohne Probleme 16x MSAA  Ich sag ja immer: FPS sind nicht alles.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die FPS können ja durchaus auch CPU-Limitiert sein, ist Spiel- und CPU-abhängig. 16x MSAA ist aber Blödsinn, dann lieber waschechtes 4x SSAA!


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du glaubst ein i5 2500K mit dem Multi 40 limitiert da? 
Müsste noch ein Programm geben was die CPU-Auslastung im Hintergrund aufzeichnet (gibts bestimmt schon, mir fällts nur grad nicht ein)...
Ich hab jetzt noch ne GTX 460 über, braucht jemand?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die Karte kannst du als Ersatz behalten oder im Marktplatz hier anbieten.

Auch der 2500k kann limitieren. In älteren Spielen limitiert die CPU fast immer oder in Augenkrebs-Spielen, Ebenso in Anno 1404, GTA IV (da limitiert beides, egal, was du hast), BF BC2, ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> So große Unterschiede zwischen AMD und NVidia hast du ja nicht und die aktuellen AMDs sind sogar etwas sparsamer unter Last.
> 
> Portal unterstützt keine Tesselation, hier ist aber Super Sampling drin. Tesselation hast du in Hawx 2, Metro 2033, Battlefield 3, Metro: The Last Light. Anno 1404 glaube ich auch. Fällt mir jetzt spontan ein.


 
Wo hat denn Anno 1404 Tesselation? 

Die Entwickler haben schon gesagt, dass der Nachfolger, 2070, zwar DX11 bekommen wird (im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger) aber das rein für die Performance genutzt wird, Tesselation wird es bei Anno also nicht geben.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo hat denn Anno 1404 Tesselation?
> 
> Die Entwickler haben schon gesagt, dass der Nachfolger, 2070, zwar DX11 bekommen wird (im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger) aber das rein für die Performance genutzt wird, Tesselation wird es bei Anno also nicht geben.


 Hab ich auch gedacht, aber irgendwo ist da noch so ein Bild in meinem Hinterkopf, wo Tesselation am Beispiel von Kanonenkugeln erklärt wurde und irgendwas sagt mir, dass das Anno war


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht, aber irgendwo ist da noch so ein Bild in meinem Hinterkopf, wo Tesselation am Beispiel von Kanonenkugeln erklärt wurde und irgendwas sagt mir, dass das Anno war


 
Das war beim Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchmark.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nicht nur bei Anno gibt es Kanonenkugeln  Aber Tesselation und Co. ist in meinen Augen (noch) nicht so wichtig, denn sonst hätte ich mich eher für eine nVidia entscheiden sollen (Cuda, Physx usw...) Sicher gibts das auch in gewissem Maße von AMD, und wenn ich ehrlich bin reicht mir das voll und ganz. Mir gehts nur darum das A) die Karte ihre Klappe ...ähm... ihren Lüfter hält (danke huntertech ) und B) mir genügend FPS bei ansehlichen Bildchen bringen kann. Für ältere Spiele hat ja auch meine GTX 460 locker ausgereicht, aber demnächst kommen halt doch ein paar neue Spiele zu mir und dafür mus ich gewappnet sein


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war beim Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchmark.


 Damn


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



huntertech schrieb:


> Damn


 
Im Games gibts das nicht, nur in Benchmarks und Tech Demos. Weißt du doch.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Games gibts das nicht, nur in Benchmarks und Tech Demos. Weißt du doch.


 Klar weiß ich das


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Seh ich das eigentlich richtig das sich die Radeon im Idle nicht so weit heruntertaktet wie die GeForce?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Unwahrscheinlich, hast wahrscheinlich den Video-Modus erwischt (400/...), die neuen Karten müssten alle auf 150/... gehen.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm dann frag ich mich aber was die GPU im Hintergrund berechnet... Ist im Idle (also nur Desktop, rein gar nix zu tun) und das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Den Modus kenne ich garnicht 

Aber offensichtlich berechnet sie ja was. Hast du vllt. den wmplayer laufen? Geht gerne im Hintergrund mal an (siehe Taskmanager -> Prozesse). Oder gib der Karte einfach etwas Zeit.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nein, hat wirklich überhaupt nix zu tun (kein Player, ICQ, MSN, sonst was...), einfach nur Desktop. Im TaskManager ist nix auffälliges zu finden. 
Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können das bei den Radeons standardmäßig irgendwelche "Verbesserungsschaltungen" aktiv sind, die man bei den GeForce erst manuell im Treiber aktivieren muss. Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen? (grad geguckt, heissen namentlich "Color Vibrance", Hauttonkorrektur, Pulldown-Erkennung, Edge-Enhancement, De-Blocking und Weissverstärkung. Wobei, das sollte ja eigentlich nur bei Filmen sein... Hab ich grad in der letzten PCGH gefunden.)

EDIT:
Hab jetzt mal ne gute Stunde mein momentanes Lieblings- Rennspiel gezockt (Unleashed 2) und nebenbei mal ein bisschen protokollieren lassen:
- CPU 30-63% Auslastung, Temperatur ~45°C (geloggt mit perfmon)
- GPU 80-95% Auslastung, Temperatur ~74°C (wundert mich das dieses Spiel die GPU so hoch auslastet)
- Durchschnitts-FPS laut Fraps 65-74 FPS
- GPU-Lüfter drehen mit hörbaren  40%
- Spiele-Settings: alles auf hoch bzw. maximal, Full-HD Auflösung, Einstellungen im CCC: Anisotrophe Filterung 16x, Tesselation AMD-optimiert, Catalyst A.I. hohe Qualität, auf vertikalen Neuaufbau warten - Qualität, 4x MSAA

Sollte doch eigentlich ganz ok sein für die Karte, oder?


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich kenne Unleashed ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber soviel schon mal: Du darfst nicht nach der Auslastung gehen, daran kann man nicht erkennen, was limitiert oder wie viel Luft eine Karte noch hat. Denn du kannst ein absolutes Schrottgame haben, dass beide Mikrochips auf 100% auslastet und hast dann 2000 FPS. Es wird immer versucht, jedes Bisschen Leistung in FPS umzumünzen und deswegen ist die Auslastungsanzeite nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.

Je nachdem, wie viel 40% jetzt sind, kann die Kühlung schon ganz OK sein. Drosselpotenzial hast du zwar trotzdem (80-85°C sind auch durchaus vertretbar), aber wenn es so schon ok ist, muss das ja nicht.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Unleashed 2 stammt aus der NfS-Reihe 
Hab grad eben den Rechner angeschaltet, was passiert?? Es klingelt  Vor der Tür stand Hermes, der Götterbote (in diesem Fall eher der RAM-Bote )
Hab jetzt also wieder meine 8GB, die hab ich natürlich auch gleich wieder in den Rechner gepflanzt.

Und ich lobe mir die Erfindung, Bilder im UEFI speichern zu können. Was mich nur wundert, die Riegel sind für *1,50 V* spezifiziert, das XMP-Profil schreibt aber *1,6 V* vor? Liegt zwar im Rahmen der Vorgaben für DDR3-RAM (1,50-1,65 V), aber warum bei den Latenzen 1,6 V? Man wird es nie erfahren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Timings habe ich dann noch manuell auf 9-9-9-24, 2T und 1,575 V festgesetzt.
Interessieren würde mich dann noch wo sich das UEFI die "M/B Temperatur" abgreift...


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Welcher RAM ist das denn genau?


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wieder Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333, als Kit mit 2x 4GB.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der sollte auch mit 1,5 Volt mit den o.g. Timings laufen. Hast Du das schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Noch nicht, im Moment habe ich ihn auf 1,575 V laufen, werde das aber gleich nochmal austesten.

EDIT:
Is' ja ein dolles Ding, das Z68 Pro3 bietet die 1,50 V noch nicht mal an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe jetzt die 1,545 V ausgewählt und werde auf Stabilität testen.


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann nimm doch 1,495V, so genau wird das eh nicht übertragen. Mein Board zum Beispiel schlägt immer 0,05V auf.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut, hab ich gemacht, scheint auch stabil zu laufen...


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hab jetzt als "ultimativen" Test 4 Stunden prime95 im Blend-Modus laufen lassen... Und läuft


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Prima  Ansonsten hätte ich den RAM umgetauscht, 1,6V bei den Latenzen ist ein No-Go


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm 2x den RAM umtauschen, ich glaub da denkt alternate auch ich hab einen an der Waffel


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Frag mal quanti. Stichwort Asus-Boards


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Softy schrieb:


> Frag mal quanti. Stichwort Asus-Boards


 Der ist sowieso nicht ganz normal


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da enthalte ich mich vornehm der Stimme 
So, was gibt es jetzt noch zu tun am PC?


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



stefan84 schrieb:


> so, was gibt es jetzt noch zu tun am pc?



zocken!!!


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> So, was gibt es jetzt noch zu tun am PC?


 Das fragst du noch? Hab ich dir denn garnichts lehren können? Zock gefälligst


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das sowieso  Ich meint jetzt aber eher bastel-mäßig...
Das die G11 ausgetauscht wird hatte ich ja schon erwähnt, hab heut mal geguckt, die Rechnung ist von 2006, wird also Zeit...
Welche Tasta's würdet ihr empfehlen? Wichtig: auf jeden Fall Makro-Tasten!


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Warum willst du sie überhaupt tauschen? Habe auch die G11 und bin überaus zufrieden mit dem Teil. Der einzige Grund, den ich zu bemängeln hätte, ist, dass sie (wie fast alle Tastaturen) Gummidome, also keinen mechanischen Anschlag hat. Aber wie gesagt, nur sehr wenige sind mechanisch und da gibt es noch keine mit ausreichend Makrotasten, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich glaube dir G510 oder G110 hat auch wieder 18 G-Keys. Naja, nach regem Gebrauch hakt die eine oder andere Taste, und die Beleuchtung zickt auch so langsam rum... Ansonsten bin ich auch noch hoch zufrieden mit ihr, vor allem wegen der G-Keys, da hab ich ne Menge Makros draufgelegt (deswegen auch zwingend wieder eine mit Extratasten). Und nen Headset muss ich mir noch zulegen, das Corsair HS1(A) ist gerade sehr günstig. Welche Variante wäre da besser: Klinke oder USB?

EDIT:
Die G510 wars mit den 18 Tasten


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ob Klinke oder USB hängt von deinem PC ab. Ich weiß nicht, welcher Soundchip besser ist, Onboard oder Headset (USB-Headsets haben einen Soundchip), aber wenn du mal eine Soundkarte einsetzen willst, unbedingt Klinke nehmen!

Als Headset gibt es hier eine gute Kopfhörer-Empfehlung von AKG (frag mal Softy  ), dazu dann das Zalman-Ansteckmikro und gut.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Äääähm, guck mal bezüglich Sound in meine Signatur oder 25 Seiten weiter vorne


----------



## Softy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

AKG K 530 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, das ist schon nicht schlecht, aber ich hätte doch lieber gleich ein richtiges Headset, also mit festem Mikro (allein schon wegen den Kabeln)... Was haltet ihr von dem Corsair oder dem Speedlink Medusa NX?


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das Corsair soll zu Basslastig sein, das Medusa wenig haltbar. Das Roccat Kave rauscht und ist basslastig, das Psycho hat sehr schlechten Sound. Es gibt nur wenige gute Headsets, und wenn, dann sind sie sehr teuer. Wichtig ist ja auch die richtige Ballance aus Bass (wichtig für Schooter) und Hochton (wichtig für räumliche Ortung), bei Headsets ist leider oft der Bass zu laut, während bei guten Musik-Kopfhörern ein guter Ausgleich gefunden ist. 

Ich nutze die Sennheiser HD 555 und erwähntes Mikro und finde ja jetzt nichts wuselig mit dem Mikrokabel, und vor allem hab ich so kein Mikro im Sichtfeld (hatte vorher eine Eigenbau-Schiene im Sichtfeld, jetzt ist das Mikro am Kopfhörerkabel befestigt).


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Also die Bass-Lastigkeit stört mich eigentlich nicht so, bin ich schon von meinen (günstigen) Sony-Kopfhörern gewohnt. Allerdings sollte das Headset schon ein bissel halten, vor allem für Teamspeak und dergleichen. Nebenbei mach ich ja auch noch ein bisschen Internetradio, also sollte das Mikro schon halbwegs vernünftig sein und ich meine "Kollegen" auch ordentlich verstehen.


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich habe mal ein Hama-Mikro für 15€ gehabt: Viel zu leise, schlechte Qualität, stark Richtungsabhängig. Jetzt hab ich das Zalman-Mikro für keine 5€. Völlig Richtungsunabhängig, gute Qualität (reicht für Teamspeak usw.) und schön laut ist es auch ohne Verstärker.

Was hast du gegen Kopfhörer? Das Zalman-Mikro ist dafür ausgelegt, am Kopfhörerkabel befestigt zu werden, hast also nur 2 statt einem Kabel, die an mehreren Stellen zusammengeclipst sind.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nix gegen Kopfhörer, mit meinen Sony bin ich eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden 
Das Mikro was ich jetzt habe (absolut billig und wacklig, keine Ahnung von welchem Hersteller) ist auch viel zu leise und verzerrt die Stimme ganz schön, deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem... Hast du die genaue Bezeichnung von dem Zalman-Mikro zufällig parat?


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Klick: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Es ist jetzt nichts außergewöhnliches, aber zum Teamspeaken usw. reicht es und ich finde nicht, dass meine Stimme jetzt groß verzerrt würde.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie siehts mit Inetradio aus? Ist das dafür auch geeignet?


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Was genau ist Internetradio? Meinst du, dass du selbst sendest? Ich kann meine Stimme schlecht selbst einschätzen, wenn ich demnächst mal wieder mit jemandem Skype frage ich mal, ob die Stimme so ziemlich exakt meiner realen Stimme entspricht (Skype hat den qualitativ besten Codec).


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Genau, ich bin dann selbst auf Sendung. Mit meinem alten Mikro haben mich die Leute schlecht verstanden, deswegen muss ja jetzt auch ein neues Headset her, neben der neuen Soundkarte


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Oh, hab deine Soundkarte ganz übersehen. Damit fallen dann natürlich erstmal alle USB-Headsetd weg. Man sagt sich, dass Headset-Mikros sich nicht groß unterscheiden, egal wie teuer das Headset ist. Aber ich frage wie gesagt demächst mal jemanden per Skype


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Du übersiehst was wo du mich selbst noch beraten hast? 
Gut, laso definitiv was mit Klinke, so hatte ich auch gedacht. Denn USB-Headsets werden wohl kaum von der SK unterstützt, oder?
Was haltet ihr denn vom Beyerdynamic DT 234 Pro?


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Tschuldige 

USB-Headsets haben ihren eigenen Soundchip, daher ist die Soundkarte dann ausgehebelt. Zum Kopfhörer kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur, dass ich für meinen Teil ohrumschließende Ohrmuscheln bevorzuge und dass Headsets immer teurer sind als vergleichbare Kopfhörer + Mikro.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Seh ich genauso, umumschließende find ich persönlich auch besser (und vor allem bequemer) als die ohraufliegenden? Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses "dynamisch"? Kenn mich im Hi-Fi-Bereich nicht so gut aus 
Würde das gehen, wenn ich mir jetzt ein Klinken-Headset hole, das ich dieses mit direkt an die Soundkarte anklemm und ich dann trotzdem noch die normalen Lautsprecher nutzen kann? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen bei meinem Gedankengang...


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich kann da nur von den Sennheiser HD 555 sprechen. Die Ohrmuscheln sind umschließend. Das Problem war nur, dass in den Ohrmuscheln ein Stück Plastik ist (frag mich nicht wofür!), dass mit außen aufs Ohr gedrückt hat. Tat anfangs schon deutlich weh und mein Ohr hat auch angefangen an der Stelle wund zu werden. Mit der Zeit ging das aber weg und jetzt kann ich die Kopfhörer stundenlang tragen und spüre sie garnicht mehr. Aufliegende Ohrmuscheln haben den Nachteil, dass du nicht wählen kannst, ob du geschlossene (stärkerer Bass) oder offene (du hörst deine reale Umgebung sehr klar) Ohrmuscheln willst. Sie liegen auf, schirmen die Umwelt halb ab, aber so ganz auch nicht, nichts für mich.

Was genau meinst du mit dynamisch? Wo steht das?

Du kannst natürlich Boxen und Lautsprecher holen, für sowas gibt es Klinkenadapter. Die Lautstärke verringert sich aber auf die Hälfte und ich habe das Gefühl, als würden auch die Kanäle aufgeteilt werden und dass Qualität verloren geht ist ja sowieso klar.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das "dynamisch" liest man oft in Beschreibungen (z.B. ohrumschlossen, dynamisch). Ich bevorzuge auf die ohrumschließenden, weil ich so einfach weniger von der Umgebung wahrnehme und mich besser konzentrieren kann. Das die Quali weg geht ist mir klar, aber das die lautstärke um die Hälfte abgesenkt wurde wusste ich nicht.
Was wäre denn da die beste Lösung um nicht jedes mal hinter den Rechner kriechen zu müssen? Das Headset brauche ich ja nicht rund um die Uhr, sondern nur 2-3 Stunden, eben wenn ich auf Sendung bin.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich bevorzuge Kopfhörer grundsätzlich, meine Boxen sind nur für den Notfall. Mit Kopfhörern ist das Raumgefühl einfach besser und es hört nicht jeder, was du hörst. Aber wenn es unbedingt Boxen sein müssen, kannst du ja die Soundkarte mit dem Frontpanel des Gehäuses verbinden und dann da umstecken. Oder du kriechst immer hinter den Rechner 

Dynamisch ist eine Art von Tonerzeugung: INFO: Einführung in den Themenkomplex Kopfhörer (24.01.2007)


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Stimmt, an das Frontpanel hab ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht 
Das muss ich dann mal alles austesten wie das am besten geht. Nutze den PC ja auch oft zum Musik hören, und da will ich nicht die ganze Zeit vorm REchner sitzen, deswegen hab ich auch ein 2.1 System hier stehen.

Danke für den Link, nun bin ich schlauer


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jeder so wie er will


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Aber ich könnte das Headset doch rein theoretisch auch komplett am Frontpanel anschließen... Wird dann nicht der hintere Ausgang stumm geschaltet? Ich probier das gleich mal


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert 

Dir ist aber klar, dass das Frontpanel an der Soundkarte und nicht am Board angeschlossen werden muss?


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Natürlich, ist ja auch an der Soundkarte angeschlossen 
Hm, also wenn ich den Kopfhörer ins Frontpanel steck, passiert gar nix. Weder wird der hintere stummgeschaltet noch hör ich am Frontpanel Musik... Richtig eingesteckt ist aber alles (Stecker passt ja nur in eine Richtung)


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Zieh mal hinten die Boxen raus.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Alles versucht, hat nix gebracht. Habe für das Frontpanel 2 Anschlüsse (einmal HD Audio und AC'97). Hab das untereinander getauscht, es passiert..... NIX.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Wie gesagt, du musst das Kabel vom Gehäuse (HD Audio) auf die Soundkarte stecken. Vielleicht weiß Google ja mehr


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das ist schon klar das ich den Stecker an die SK stecken muss (hab ich ja auch) 
Der Anschluss ist ja verpolungssicher (ein Blind-Pin), aber es passiert weder mit dem einen (HD-Audio) noch mit dem anderen (AC'97) etwas. In die Anleitung hab ich auch grad einen Blick geworden, aber da steht nichts weiter drin... Kann ja auch sein dass das Kabel zum Frontpanel einen weg hat  Naja, ich frag mal die Jungs vom Gockel, vielleicht wissen die ja was.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das Kabel kannst du ja überprüfen, indem du es mal an den Onboard-Soundchip anschließt.

Bist du sicher, dass man in Windoof nicht auswählen muss, dass die Karte über Frontpanel ausgeben soll?


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Kann ich mal testen, ja.
Gute Frage, wüsste aber nicht WO man das da auswählen sollte?


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Manchmal kann man das im entsprechenden Mediaplayer auswählen oder unter Windows mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol in der Taskleiste -> Wiedergabegeräte.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm irgendwas haut da nicht hin, Windoof erkennt die vorderen Anschlüsse nicht, weder Kopfhöreranschluss noch Mikro... Kann nur Lautsprecher, S/PDIF Pass-through und Digitalaudio (HDMI) auswählen, egal ob ich den einen oder den anderen Stecker an der Asus anschließe (passt ja nur an einem Anschluss, und an dem steht "front Panel", also hab ichs definitiv richtig angeschlossen)


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann ist es vllt Sache der Soundkarte, dass "Lautsprecher" von hinten auf vorne umgestellt werden kann. Ich kann da aber nicht weiterhelfen, Google aber bestimmt


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich tu mein bestes, aber ich glaub ich hab grad rausgefunden was dieses Knacken immer ist von der Soundkarte 

EDIT:
Hab grad in der Manual folgendes gefunden:


			
				Asus Manual schrieb:
			
		

> Connect one end of the front panel audio cable to the front panel audio header on the D1 card, the other end of the chassis-mounted front panel audio I/O module on your motherboard.


Heisst das ich muss den AC'97-Stecker ans Mainboard anschließen??


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Raus damit


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Als erstes: oben meinen EDIT beachten 
Zweitens: geh mal ins Xonar AudioCenter, dann unten auf "Mixer", dort auf "Record", und dann schalte mal die ersten 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten durch... Ich denke mal beim Start sucht er die Anschlüsse ab, wo was angeschlossen ist um dann automatisch die richtige Quelle auszuwählen... Eine Vermutung, aber finde ich plausibel.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hast Recht, bei "Mix" und "Line In" knackt die Karte! Warum, versteh ich daraus aber nicht...

Wenn du auf den Schraubenschlüssel neben "MIC" gehst, kannst du Front Panel Microphone auswählen. Probier mal, ob da was passiert.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Das hat leider auch nichts gebracht, habe ich auch schon rumexperimentiert  Dadurch hab ich aber das mit dem knacken bemerkt.
Aber wie soll ich die Aussage der Manual deuten? Wenn ich das eine Ende vom Front-Panel Anschluss an die Asus klemm und den anderen ans Mainboard, das gibt doch dann nen Kurzen, oder nicht?? Zumal das eine mit dem anderen ja gar nix zu tun hat.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Einen Kurzen gibt es nur dann, wenn Masse und Strom zusammengeklemmt werden. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob durch die Soundkabel auch Masse geht, immerhin ist das Gehäuse ja Masse!

Ich würde es einfach ausprobieren, das Netzteil hat ja einen Kurzschlussschutz (hat mir schonmal den Arsch gerettet  ) und wenn was kaputt geht, gibt's ja Garantie. Ich vermute zwar nicht, dass etwas passiert, zumal es ja sogar in der Anleitung von Asus steht, aber trotzdem übernehme ich natürlich keine Haftung .

Den Satz der Anleitung verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht ganz. Hier mal ein Versuch:



> Connect one end of the front panel audio cable to the front panel audio  header on the D1 card, the other end of the chassis-mounted front panel  audio I/O module on your motherboard.



Verbinde ein Ende des Frontpanel-Audiokabels mit dem Frontpanel-Anschluss auf der D1-Karte, das andere Ende vom im Gehäuse montierten Front-Panel Audio-I/O zum Motherboard.

Soll also heißen, dass ein Ende des Gehäusekabels auf die D1 soll, das andere Ende aufs Motherboard. Welcher Anschluss passt denn auf die D1 (AC'97 oder HD)? Und bevor du da was umschaltest, stell am Besten im BIOS erstmal den Onboard-Soundchip ab, der braucht nur Strom und so kannst du Sicherstellen, dass alles wirklich über die D1 berechnet wird.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So hab ich mir das auch übersetzt... Kurioserweise passen BEIDE Anschlüsse sowohl auf Karte als auch Board! Sind beide exakt gleich. Den onboard-Sound habe ich gleich nach dem Einbau deaktiviert, genauso wie den seriellen Port, halt alles was ich nicht brauche 

Also, falls ich mich heut nicht mehr hier blicken lasse, dann hats ZISCH! gemacht


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Schon 20 Minuten nichts 

Ich hab bei mir Seriell und Parallel noch an, komischerweise habe ich die Ports aber garnicht. Sind die bei dir denn drauf?


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, hab jetzt mal en AC'97 auf's Board und den HD-Audio an die Karte gemacht -> nix. Beide Stecker getauscht -> auch nix 
Seriell und Parallel sind bei mir auch im UEFI, aber nicht am I/O Shield, allerdings habe ich noch einen COM-Port auf dem Board.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich habe eben auch Seriell und Parallel im BIOS, aber beides nicht auf dem Brett.

Vielleicht muss Frontaudio ja doch über den Onboard-Chip gehen. Aktivier den mal wieder. Dann ist der Anschluss auf der SoKa nur dafür da, dass die weiß, dass sie jetzt nicht dran ist


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Parallel gibts bei mir auch nicht mehr, aber kann ja sein das es ein "universelles" UEFI ist und auch bei anderen Boards verwendet wird...
Aber das mit dem Sound ist irgendwie komisch, das sich am Front-Panel nix tut. Vielleicht muss man ja den onboard-Sound auch aktivieren, aber dann wäre eine dedizierte Soundkarte auch Quatsch. Ich blick da nicht durch 

EDIT:
Also langsam geb ich's auf... Hab jetzt einiges durchprobiert:

- onboard Sound OFF, nur Soundkarte >> Frontanschlüsse funzen NICHT
- onboard Sound ON, mit Soundkarte >> Frontanschlüsse funzen, REST nicht (also Boxen, direkt an der SK angeschlossen)
- onboard Sound auf AUTO, genauso Option "Front Panel" >> Boxen funzen, Front Panel nicht
- Anschluss: AC'97 am MB, HD Audio an Asus

So langsam bin ich echt am Ende was die Möglichkeiten betrifft. Da muss ich mir wohl doch ein Kabel nach vorn legen und jedes mal umstecken


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Da scheint entweder Asus Mist gebaut zu haben, oder wir sind einfach nur zu blöde dafür  Habe nochmal geschaut, in der Anleitung meiner DX steht es genauso drin.

Das mit dem universellen UEFI glaube ich nicht. UEFI gibt es erst seit dem Sockel 1155 flächendeckend und da waren Seriell und Parallel schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Naja, dann werde ich mir halt eine Verlängerung von hinten auf den Tisch legen, das ich dann da immer umstecken kann, erscheint mir am einfachsten... Achja, wegen deinen beiden Möglichkeiten: ersteres auch, aber hauptsächlich letzteres 
Weiss gar nicht mehr wann ich den letzten seriellen/parallelen Port hatte, ich weiss nur das ich sie noch NIE in meiner gesamten PC-Laufbahn genutzt habe (ok, beim allerersten hatten wir einen LTP-Drucker.)

Ob es was bringt mal den Asus-Support anzuschreiben? Bei meinem Monitor damals waren die auch ganz fix


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Kostet doch nichts


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Eben  Werd ich nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen, noch eilt es ja nicht...

Mal ein paar aktuelle Temperaturen:
*CPU *32/35/32/32°C, Lüfterdrehzahl 774 U/min
*GPU *48°C, Drehzahl 18%
M/B Temperatur (was auch immer das ist bzw. wo die gemessen wird) 31°C
Raumtemperatur 22°C

Also alles im Lot würde ich sagen


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jetzt verwirr mich nicht mit Temperaturen, ich komm ja schon bei den beiden Jungs mit ihren H60 und den dazugehörigen Problemen durcheinander  Sieht aber gut aus (zumindest für Leerlauftemperaturen ).


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Beide Jungs mit H60-Problemen?  Na ich bin mal so nett und poste gleich die Temps unter Last, damit du wieder ein gutes Gewissen hast.

Temperaturen unter Last:
*CPU*: 60/59/59/57 °C nach 3 Minuten Core Damage
*GPU*: 88 °C nach 3 Minuten Furmark, Lüfterdrehzahl 3600 U/min
*M/B*: 36 °C
*Raumtemperatur*: immer noch 22 °C


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die CPU-Temps sind OK, wenn der Lüfter leise ist. Bei der GPU nützt einem die RPM-Zahl mangels Vergleichbarkeit wenig, da musst du schon sagen, wie laut die Karte ist (3 Minuten Furmark sind ohnehin meist zu wenig). Die MB-Temp ist aber iO.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der CPU-Lüfter hat mit 1500 U/min gedreht, schneller kann er ja auch nicht. Hat die Temperatur dann aber gut gehalten. Der GPU-Kühler war dann wirklich sehr laut, ist auf gut 65% Geschwindigkeit gestiegen. Und ab knapp unter 30% ist er in meinem System wahrnehmbar...


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann halte ich die Werte durchaus für OK, auch wenn 3 Minuten wie gesagt zu wenig sind, du musst schon gut 10 Minuten warten, bis die Temps auch wirklich fest sind.

Wenn du etwas praxisnahes willst, dann lade dir mal die Demo von Crysis (1) runter. Da gibt es einen GPU_Benchmark und die dazugehörige Konfig-Datei. Da kannst du einstellen, wie oft die Szene hintereinander laufen soll (sie dauert etwa 1 Minute). Dann Spiel starten, in die Optionen gehen, Grafik auf die Zweithöchste Stufe, Auflösung auf Maximum und VSync aus und dann Spiel beenden, GPU_Benchmark anmachen und im Hintergrund Real Temp und den Afterburner laufen lassen.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Danke für den Tip, lade mir die 1,8 GB grad mal runter


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Okay


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, runtergeladen und installiert 
Wo finde ich jetzt genau den GPU-Benchmark?

EDIT:
Die Datei "GPU_Benchmark" hab ich gefunden, aber wo versteckt sich die zugehörige konfig? Kenn mich bei dem Spiel nicht aus


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich hab die Demo auch nicht (mehr). Die Konfig ist vermutlich in einem Ordner namens "Konfig". Oder durchsuch den Crysis-Ordner einfach mal nach "Konfig" oder "GPU_Benchmark", weiß nicht mehr genau, wie die heißt.

Vergiss aber nicht, die Grafik wie erklärt hochzusetzen, bevor du durchlaufen lässt


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, habs gefunden und mal auf "10" gesetzt. Vorher natürlich im Game alles auf "High" und höchste Auflösung.
And here are the results:

*CPU-Auslastung* 40-50% (protokolliert mit perfmon)
*CPU-Temperatur* lächerliche 45/49/44/47 °C
*GPU-Auslastung* 98% (MSI Afterburner)
*GPU-Temperatur* max. 81 °C
*GPU-Lüfterdrehzahl* von 10 auf 42%, leicht wahrnehmbar

*Minimum-FPS*: 54,9
*Maximum-FPS*: 79,2



EDIT:
Alles was geht auf "Very High" gesetzt:

An den oberen Angaben hat sich nichts geändert, einzig die FPS.
*Minimum-FPS:* 32,97
*Maximum-FPS:* 38,28



EDIT die 2.:
Just for fun mal mit minimalen Details laufen lassen, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 

*Minimum-FPS:* 135,9
*Maximum-FPS:* 151,2


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

35FPS auf Very High sind doch Traumwerte! Die GPU-Temperatur halte ich für angemessen, 80°C sind nicht schlecht, weder zu aufwendig gekühlt, noch zu schwach. Wenn der Lüfter nur leicht wahrnehmbar bleibt, ist das doch schön


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Seh ich genauso 
Wobei mir die "High"-Einstellungen aber mehr zusagen, sieht flüssiger aus (ist ja klar, mehr FPS...).
Hab den Benchmark auf 10 gestellt, sollte man evtl. mal testen wie sich der GPU-Lüfter bei längerer Belastung verhält. Wobei, die 80 Grad haben ja auch schon kurz nach dem Start angelegen und haben sich dann nicht mehr verändert bis zum Ende.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit meinem System, das reicht wieder ne Weile.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Mehr als 10 Durchläufe nützen ja nicht viel, da du ja schon recht schnell einen finalen Temperaturbereich erreichst.

Wenn du zufrieden bist, haben sich die 44 Seiten ja gelohnt


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich korrigiere, 45 
Naja, ein paar Kleinigkeiten stehen noch an, aber das gröbste und meiste ist erledigt...
Knapp 4 Stunden noch, dann ist auch meine letzte Auktion beendet. Weiss nur noch nicht was ich mit der GTX 460 mach, mal überlegen.

Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Bitteschön 

Alte PC-Teile kann man immer mal gebrauchen. Wenn du sie nicht mehr willst, biete sie doch auch zur Auktion oder hier im Forum an.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Na mal sehen... Werds denke mal erst hier im Forum versuchen, jetzt hab ich ja endlich Zugriff auf den Marktplatz...
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Festplatten empfehlen? Ich habe momentan 2 WD Caviar Green 1TB verbaut, die haben so einen komischen hochfrequenten Geräuschpegel... Sind die Seagate's wieder zu empfehlen, der Bug müsste ja nun eigentlich behoben sein, oder?


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Die momentan empfehlenswertesten Platten kommen von Samsung und WD. Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 ist schnell, leise, günstig und Samsung hat geringe Ausfallraten. WD ist lauter, langsamer und teurer und auch die mittleren Ausfallraten sind etwas höher, sie sollen aber auf Robustheit ausgelegt sein (nur kann das leider niemand überprüfen). Wenn du nicht gerade ein WD Fanboy bist, würde ich die Samsung nehmen.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ihr immer mit euren "Fanboys" 
Nee, mir ist es eigentlich egal von wem die kommen, Hauptsache schnell und leise. ann werde ich mich also mal nach einer oder zwei Samsung umsehen. Gibt es da auch welche die nur einen oder zwei Platter haben? Die sollen doch besonders leise sein?


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Der Vorteil von weniger Plattern ist eher höhere Datendichte (=Geschwindigkeit) und weniger Ausfallanfälligkeit. Terabyte-Platter sind soweit ich weiß noch nicht so ganz massentauglich. Die F3 mit 1TB müsste 2 oder 3 Platter haben. Habe da vor einigen Wochen selbst mal geguckt, es sind wohl hauptsächlich jetzt die mit 2 Plattern im Umlauf.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Gut zu wissen. Für mich würde ja die Samsung HD103SJ 1TB infrage kommen, oder die Samsung HD155UI 1,5 TB, letztgenannte hat aber nur 5400 U/min.
Allerdings haben diese beiden Platten bei alternate eine nicht allzu gute Bewertung, da scheint es wohl einige Aufälle gegeben zu haben. Aber wie das nunmal so ist, muss ja nicht nur bei Samsung so sein.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Platten fallen immer mal aus, Samsung ist da aber noch sehr gut.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, eben 2 Samsung HDD's bestellt, kann man eigentlich auch mit Acronis True Image Festplatten klonen? Wollt ungern wieder alles installieren


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Kann sein. Das Problem ist aber, dass auch die zweite Platte C: heißen muss und das geht soweit ich weiß nur unter DOS. Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die 100MB-Partition da bleiben muss, wo sie ist und die neue Platte da angeschlossen werden muss, wo die alte mit dem alten Windows war. Oder müsste zumindest, ich hatte immer so meine Problemchen beim Plattenklonen, die von der 100MB-Partition verursacht wurden.

Windows sollte aber alle paar Jahre neu installiert werden, ggf. kannst du das dann gleich in einem Rutsch machen.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, aber ich hab Windoof doch erst vorige Woche beim Board-wechsel neu aufgesetzt, deswegen wollte ich das eigentlich vermeiden... Naja, ich versuchs einfach mal, im schlimmsten Fall muss ich sowieso alles neu installieren. Viel kann also nicht passieren, und die wichtigen Daten sind sowieso dreifach doppelt gesichert (2. interne Platte + externe).

EDIT:
C2Q soeben versteigert.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Achso. Kannst ja versuchen, die primäre Partition einfach zu klonen und dann die zweite Platte an den gleichen Sata-Port anzuschließen. 

PS: Beten nicht vergessen 

PPS: Wieviel € waren's denn?


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich glaub wenn ICH anfang zu beten, dann is alles vorbei  Naja, zur Not mach ich halt nochmal alles neu, ich weiss ja wie es geht 
Ich werd ja sehen was passiert, bzw. ob überhaupt was passiert.

Sind genau 68 Euro geworden, bewegt sich im guten Mittelfeld, hab über mehrere Wochen ähnliche Auktionen beobachtet.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Geht ja noch, so war der alte Q2Q wenigstens noch zu was gut 

Nix gegen Beten


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Genau, und allzu günstig hab ich ihn auch nicht abgegeben, der ist ja auch noch gut.
Naja, gegen beten hab ich nix, nur es fällt auf wenn man es vorher noch nie gemacht hat und man dann auf einmal was von "dem da oben" will


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Jeder so wie er will 

Sind wir dann durch?


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich denke schon, so Kleinigkeiten wie Tastatur und Co. sind eigentlich nicht mehr erwähnenswert 
Thema könnte also geschlossen werden.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal  Wenn du noch was spammen willst: Meine Pinnwand ist immer offen


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ob es so schnell ein nächstes Mal geben wird?


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Menno


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Menno?


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich helf dir doch gerne


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Hm, aber ich glaub im Moment ist mir nicht mehr zu helfen 
Wobei, diese Kategorie heisst ja "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme". Ich denke mal das ein oder andere Problem wird sich noch finden lassen (früher oder später)


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Oh ja. Und da wären wir wieder bei meiner Pinnwand


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Zur Not kann ich den Thread ja immer noch mal ausbuddeln, ist ja nicht so das der verschwindet (hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal)


----------



## tobibo (11. September 2011)

Wertschätzungen sind in diesem Bereich des Forums nicht erlaubt.

Erstelle dafür bitte einen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum des Marktplatzes.

Zugangsrecht hast du ja.


----------



## Stefan84 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

 Stimmt, dafür gabs das Unterforum...
Tut mich sorry, hab es oben wieder entfernt


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Ich danke schon, ob ich was überlesen habe 

Der Fred verschwindet nicht, jedenfalls nicht in weniger als einem Jahr. Wenn aber irgendwas ist, würde ich uns persönlich anschreiben, wenn man einen alten Fred ausbuddelt, mögen die Mods nicht nicht mehr


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

So, eben als letztes Bauteil meines Aufrüst-Wahnes die Logitech G510 bestellt.
Damit ist jetzt erstmal mein Budget erschöpft und der Rechner reicht die nächsten Monate 

Hatte bis jetzt keine weiteren Abstürze zu beklagen, läuft alles fein säuberlich durch, auch über Stunden. Maximale CPU-Temp pegelt sich bei 57 °C ein, GPU liegt bei max. 70 °C in Spielen


----------



## huntertech (26. September 2011)

*AW: Allround-PC/Aufrüstung*

Sieht doch gut aus


----------

